# Sausage Recipes



## wyogoob

I've made, or helped make, sausages and processed meats since I was a boy on an Illinois farm. I love all sausages but I think salami and summer sausage are my favorite type of processed meat. They're easy to make, really all you need is ground or chopped meat, salt and some spices. Just stuff it in casings, deer stomachs, a sock, nylon stockings, roll it out or put it in a bread pan. Easy, throw it all together and you have it....well sort of. There's a few things, rules maybe, that should be followed.

I have kept sausage recipes on cards since 1969. A few years back I cleaned them up, re-wrote them.










The road to sausage heaven is littered with many failures and I've made adjustments to the recipes and tried them again, and again, until I got it right. When I felt the recipe was OK and my friends and relatives tried it and "loved it", I made a new recipe card and rated it 1 thru 5 stars, 5 stars being the best. I'm a tough judge; there's only a few 5 Star recipes.

It's hunting season, and soon I will be making salami; antelope first. So when I get time I will share some salami recipes, the 5 star recipes first.

Stay tuned.


----------



## gdog

*Re: Salami etc.*

That would be fantastic!


----------



## Me and Annie

*Re: Salami etc.*

Looks like there are quite a few stars on that slim jim recipe. This sounds like you will be doing us all a great service. Thanks.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

*Re: Salami etc.*

YEAH! I love processing meat. I took some photos last year, a la goob in the kitchen with stacks of salami, gonna bring it out when the time is right.

Can't wait for the recipes goob.


----------



## gdog

*Re: Salami etc.*

On a side note to this...I'm looking for a new smoker. Preferably electric so I can plug it in and let it go. I have a Indian Chief or something like that....silver aluminum job. It's fine in the summer when its warm out...but it doesn't get hot enough during cooler months.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

*Re: Salami etc.*

I have a nice one that I never use. It doesn't have the racks, but you can fabricate what you need. It's not huge, but it's heavy duty.

I'll sell it for cheap if you come and get it.

T


----------



## Gumbo

*Re: Salami etc.*

The best electric "set it and forget it" is a Cookshack. Cabella's has them. Bring your checkbook, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## wyogoob

*Slim Jim recipe*



Me and Annie said:


> Looks like there are quite a few stars on that slim jim recipe. This sounds like you will be doing us all a great service. Thanks.


The Slim Jim recipe is *THE* Slim Jim recipe, can't tell the difference from store bought. I like to use pork for my Slim Jims.


----------



## Me and Annie

*Re: Salami etc.*

I have a buddy who is supposed to bring me 5 antelope (he and his freinds) aside for butterfly backstrap steaks I am planning on jerky and salomi and stew meat with the rest of it. Bring on the recipes.

Many years ago (nearly 30) we cooked some nice porterhouse steaks. After that any time I cooked wild meat (deer or antelope) I would tell my 5 year old little sister it was porterhouse. She loved it. It has been said many times but I will say it again. The quality of wild meat on the table begins in the field. Follow good field work with good butcher techniques followed by good cooking techniques and you will have people thinking they are eating prime beef.

Last spring some friends and I put on a trap shoot and cooked a bunch of duck and goose. Many turned up their noses until they smelled and tasted what they thought was actually some delicious pot roast. I will dig up my recipe and post. Can't wait for some of your recipes Goob.


----------



## gdog

*Re: Salami etc.*



Gumbo said:


> The best electric "set it and forget it" is a Cookshack. Cabella's has them. Bring your checkbook, but you get what you pay for.


Yeah...saw those...$1,000 for a smoker right now probably not gonna fly.


----------



## wyogoob

*recipe - basic summer sausage*

OK, here we go:

This is an easy one. Remember that salami doesn't have to be stuffed in fancy casings. You can roll it out as a stick, shape it with aluminum foil or Saran wrap, roll it in a clean handkerchief, or make a loaf in a bread pan. You'll need a meat thermometer.

*Summer Sausage 1969
2 lbs - ground meat (fat 10% to 20%)
1 tbsp - Morton's Tender Quick cure
1 tsp - sugar
1/2 tsp - mustard seed
1/4 tsp - garlic powder
1 tsp - black pepper
1/2 tsp - liquid smoke
1 cup - water

Mix all ingredients with ground meat
Stuff into 3" casings or shape as desired
Refrigerate for 48 hours
Bake in oven 4 to 8 hours @ 225°F until internal temperature is 152°F*

Notes:
> No smoker needed with this basic, do-it-in-the-kitchen, recipe.
> To avoid sour spots it's best to cut up the meat in small chunks, mix in all the ingredients well, then grind. 
> I grind my wild game in a kidney plate then freeze in 7 lb blocks. Why 7 lbs? It gives me room to add beef, pork and/or fat until I have 10 lbs total. I use base-10 as much as I can; it's easy on the arithmetic when adding cures and spices.

Enjoy


----------



## wyogoob

*recipe - Freezer-Burnt Summer Sausage*

*Freezer-Burnt Summer Sausage

20 lbs - wild game
10 lbs - beef scraps (about 33% fat)
16 tbsp - Morton's Tender Quick cure
5 tbsp - sugar
5 tbsp - cracked pepper
5 tbsp - mustard seed
3 tbsp - garlic powder
3 tbsp - coriander
2 tbsp - caraway seed
2 tbsp - paprika
1 tbsp - cayenne
1 tbsp - marjoram
1 tbsp - onion powder
2 cups - non-fat dry milk
1 quart - ice water*

*Meat should be cut into 1" pieces or ran thru a grinder with a kidney plate. 
Keep meat frosty.
Mix all ingredients with meat.
Grind thru a 3/16" or ¼" plate.
Stuff into casings.
Store in 40° fridge for 48 hrs.
Smoke or cook in oven until internal temp is 152°.*

Notes: 
A five-star recipe, everyone seems to like this one. Good when cleaning out the freezer before the new hunting season. 
Add 3 tbsp of liquid smoke if cooking in the oven instead of a smoker.


----------



## wyogoob

*recipe - Elknecko*

*Elknecko

20 lb - Elk neck meat
10 lb - beef scraps, 30% fat
15 level tbsp - Morton's Tender Quick
4 tbsp - salt
6 tbsp - sugar
4 tbsp - whole peppercorns
2 tbsp - fine black pepper
3 tbsp - garlic powder
2 tbsp - dry mustard 
1 tbsp - onion powder
1 tbsp - cardamon
2 cups - non-fat dry milk
1 quart - cold water

Meat should be cut into 1" pieces or ran thru a grinder with a kidney plate. 
Keep meat frosty.
Mix all ingredients with meat.
Grind thru a 3/16" or ¼" plate.
Stuff into casings.
Store in 40° fridge for 48 hrs.
Smoke or cook in oven until internal temp is 152°.*

I try my best to keep the necks off big game. Fat removal is tough and the meat can be gamey. But neck meat can make great salami. Here's a neck meat recipe.

I first made this great-tasting sausage after a dumpster-diving incident at a local taxidermy
shop......ah......story later.


----------



## stillhuntin

*Re: Salami Recipes*

Mr. Goob,
What is a kidney plate??
Thanks in advance!


----------



## wyogoob

*Re: Salami Recipes*



stillhuntin said:


> Mr. Goob,
> What is a kidney plate??
> Thanks in advance!


The kidney grinding plate, size #32, is on the right:









A quarter grinding plate is shown on the left.

They are used to grind meat into chunks or to push meat thru the grinder into casings.

With this plate you can grind meat as fast as you can feed it in the hopper. It makes chunks ready for mixing of the ingredients.

To minimize voids in the product stuff thru a bell stuffing tube when using a kidney or quarter plate.


----------



## stillhuntin

*Re: Salami Recipes*

Thanks Goob.
Looks like a pretty good block under them too.


----------



## wyogoob

*recipe - Slim Jims*

*Slim Jims

10lbs - pork butts (front shoulder)
5 level tbsp - Morton's Tenderquick
2 tbsp - salt
3 tbsp - corn syrup
3 tbsp - fine ground black pepper
1 tbsp - ground caraway
1 tbsp - nutmeg
1 tbsp -garlic powder
2 cups - ice water

Meat should be cut into 1" pieces or ran thru a grinder with a kidney plate. 
Keep meat frosty.
Mix all ingredients with meat.
Grind thru a 1/8" or 3/16" plate.
Stuff into 24" long 18mm to 22mm collagen casings.
Store in 40° fridge for 48 hrs.
Smoke or cook in oven until internal temp is 152°.
*

This is just like the store-bought sausage, but a tough one to make. Grinding meat thru an 1/8" plate and stuffing meat into tiny 18mm casings is labor intensive. I like to run 50 lb to 100 lb batches of sausage, but 10 lbs of this one is all I want at one time.

You can substitute some wild game for pork. Remember to keep the fat content around 15%.

Cut the finished sausage into 6" lengths and then store in the fridge for a week before using. It will dry and get a wrinkle finish just like the real thing.


----------



## wyogoob

*recipe - Hard Salami*

*Hard Salami

10lbs - beef or game, 10% fat
1/2 cup - salt
2 tbsp - sugar
2 tbsp - white pepper
2 tsp - ground coriander
1 tsp - nutmeg
1 tsp - cardamon
2 cups - white wine

Meat should be cut into 1" pieces or ran thru a grinder with a kidney plate. 
Keep meat frosty.
Mix all ingredients with meat.
Grind thru a 3/16" plate.
Stuff into 2" to 3" protein-lined casings or just roll into a stick.
Store in 40° fridge for 48 hrs.
Cold smoke with 1 pan of sawdust.
Raise temp in smoker until internal temp of meat is 140°.
Chill sausage in ice water.
Cure sausage in fridge for 40 to 60 days.*

This one is another one of my favorites. The wine helps cure the meat and gives the sausage a great flavor. The recipe comes from some Jewish friends of mine. I have a inexpensive hydrometer in my sausage fridge to gauge the humidity. I keep a wet towel in it to keep the humidy around 60%. This allows the meat to dry evenly, avoiding a "rind", or tough a outer layer, on the sausage.

I have made this one rolled into gauze, no casings, just like they did hundreds of years ago.

An easier way to prepare this sausage is to simply put it in the oven until the internal temp is 140°, and then store it in the fridge for a month or so.


----------



## wyogoob

*recipe - Holiday Mettwurst*

*Holiday Mettwurst

6 lbs - wild game
4 lbs - certified** pork butts (front shoulder)
2 level tsp - Prague Powder #1
6 tbsp - salt
4 tbsp - dextrose
2 tbsp - nutmeg
1 tbsp - allspice
1 tbsp - white pepper
2 tsp - mustard seed
1 tsp - ground celery
1 tsp - coriander
1 tsp - ground marjoram 
1/2 tsp - ground caraway
2 cups - ice water

Meat should be cut into 1" pieces or ran thru a grinder with a kidney plate. 
Keep meat frosty.
Mix all ingredients with meat.
Grind thru a 3/16" plate.
Stuff into 18" long beef rounds or 43mm to 45mm hog casings.
Store in 40° fridge for 48 hrs.
Apply heavy smoke @ 100°F to 110° for 6 to 8 hrs
Store in 40° fridge for 14 days.*

**Pork is "certified" or frozen at 5°F or less for more than 20 days to kill trichinae parasites. To be safe and sure my pork scraps are frozen at 0°F. and I will only use them for no-cook sausages after they've been frozen for a month or more.

There are hundreds of Mettwurst recipes out there. I included this entry as an example of a no-cook sausage, something quite different than the previous entries. Heavy smoke, combined with the the chemical action of the ingredients, cure the meat.

I find apple or pecan smoke imparts a "holiday" flavor. The nutmeg in this recipe compliments antelope well. As a matter of fact, if I make Mettwurst without game meat, I omit the nutmeg.

The uniquely spicy sausage is a holiday treat, sliced and served on crackers with cheese and wine.

Optionally, this Mettwurst can be cooked slowly in a 180°F oven until the internal meat temp reaches 140°F. PM me for details.

The photo shows 25 pounds of antelope Mettwurst in a tub ready to go in the smoker along with a breadpan-full that will end up cooked in the oven.









Here's some of the finished sausage after 8 hrs in the smoker:


----------



## Gumbo

*Re: Salami Recipes*

These are great. Got any pepperoni recipes?


----------



## wyogoob

*recipe - old fashion loaf*

*Old Fashion Loaf

5 lbs - wild game
2.5 lbs - pork
2.5 lbs - beef 
6 tbsp - corn syrup
5 level tbsp - Morton's Tender Quick
2 tbsp - salt
4 tbsp - onion powder
1 tbsp - white pepper
1 tbsp - ground celery
1 tbsp - coriander
2 cups - non-fat dry milk
4 cups - ice water
1/4 cup - coarse black pepper

Remember the fat content of the sausage should be around 10%.
Meat should be cut into 1" pieces or ran thru a grinder with a kidney plate.
Keep meat frosty.
Mix non-fat dry milk with one-half of the water.
Mix ingredients thoroughly with the remaining one-half of the water.
Mix all thoroughly with cold, frosty meat.
Grind thru a 1/8" or 3/16" plate.

Pack the seasoned meat tightly, avoiding air pockets, into bread pans.
Sprinkle top of sausage loaf with coarse black pepper.
Or:
Roll meat into 3" diameter x 16" long sticks
Sprinkle or roll black pepper onto outside of sausage stick.
Store in 40° fridge for 48 hours to cure before cooking.

Cook slowly in 200° oven until internal temperature of meat is 152°.
Store in 40° fridge for 24 hours before eating.*

This easy recipe makes loaves of sandwich meat just like one finds in a deli. Form this sausage in bread pans or loaves to match the size and shape of your favorite bread.


----------



## wyogoob

*Re: Salami Recipes*



Gumbo said:


> These are great. Got any pepperoni recipes?


Yes, I have several. Pepperoni has been a tough one for us. Good Pepperoni is cured without cooking or cooked at a low temp then finished in a controlled temperature and humidity enviroment. The seasonings must be fresh. My pepperoni failures were a result of using bulk spices that had been stored too long and lost their flavor. The sausage would be bland-tasting. So I would increase the amounts of the spices for the recipes. Then maybe the next time I made it I would use fresh spices and the Pepperoni would be too spicy!!

In my opinion the best wild game for Pepperoni is elk, moose, deer, caribou, bear, and antelope; in that order.

I would recommend that you buy some pre-packaged Pepperoni curing mixes from one of the sausage making suppliers like The Sausagemaker or P & S Seasonings before making it from scratch. Most pre-packaged seasonings come with instructions.

I will sort through my recipes and post one or two. My best Pepperoni, a semi-dry, is a tough one to make though.


----------



## wyogoob

*recipe - pepperoni #1*

*Pepperoni #1

6 lbs - wild game
4 lbs - lean beef
8 tbsp - salt
2 tbsp - sugar
2 tbsp - crushed fennel seed
1 tbsp - whole anise seed
2 tbsp - paprika
1 tbsp - crushed hot red peppers
1 cup - red wine

Game should be cut into 1" pieces or ran thru a grinder with a kidney plate.
Ground beef is OK, but be sure to mix it with the ingredients and then run it thru the grinder with the game.
Combine all ingredients with frosty meat. Mix well.
Grind thru 3/16" plate.
Stuff tightly into 1" to 2" natural casings or protein-lined synthetic casings.
Cure in fridge for 6 to 10 weeks.*

Often, I like mine "old world" style. This sausage is dry-cured, not cooked.

I try to keep a clean damp towel in the fridge to maintain a humid enviroment. It keeps the sausage from getting a "rind" and keeps the casings tight. But you can take this sausage out of the fridge after 48 hours and finish curing it hung in the closet. The chemical reaction of the salt, sugar, and red wine with the meat will safely cure the meat.

Fresh spices are the key to success on this one.


----------



## wyogoob

*recipe - pepperoni #2*

*Pepperoni #2

10 lbs - lean beef or game
5 level tbsp - Morton's Tender Quick
2 tbsp - salt
2 tbsp - dextrose
2 tbsp - corn syrup
1 tbsp - cayenne powder
2 tsp - crushed fennel seed
2 tsp - crushed anise seed
1 tsp - allspice
1 cup - non-fat dry milk
1 pint - cold water

Meat should be cut into 1" pieces or ran thru a grinder with a kidney plate. 
Mix all ingredients with meat.
Grind thru a 3/16" or ¼" plate.
Stuff into casings up to 1 1/2" in diameter.
Store in 40° fridge for 48 hrs.
Cook in oven until internal temp is 145°.
Shower or soak in ice water until internal temp is 95°.
Return to 40° fridge for 2 or 3 days before using.*

Fresh spices and not cooking the sausage over 145° are the keys to success for this one.

This semi-dry Pepperoni is a good one as a stick, stuffed in small casings about 1" in diameter. Use protein-lined casings if you can, they stick to the meat as it shrinks.


----------



## Bears Butt

*Re: Salami Recipes*

All of your recipes sound excellent. I have printed out the Slim Jim one and plan on making some of that soon. It does sound like a labor intensive project to stuff the meat into such a small diam casing. Can I skip the casings and wrap the meat in aluminum foil, or is the casing an integral part of the whole thing?


----------



## wyogoob

*Re: Salami Recipes*



Bears Butt said:


> All of your recipes sound excellent. I have printed out the Slim Jim one and plan on making some of that soon. It does sound like a labor intensive project to stuff the meat into such a small diam casing. Can I skip the casings and wrap the meat in aluminum foil, or is the casing an integral part of the whole thing?


Go with it any way you want. 10 lbs of sausage stuffed into tiny 18mm to 20 mm casings is quite an effort.


----------



## cfarnwide

*Re: Salami Recipes*

Goob,

What is the reason for adding fatty meats to the recipes (Im assuming moisture)? It almost seems a sin to add fat to a lean venison.


----------



## wyogoob

*Re: Salami Recipes*



cfarnwide said:


> Goob,
> 
> What is the reason for adding fatty meats to the recipes (Im assuming moisture)? It almost seems a sin to add fat to a lean venison.


That's a great question. When I talk about fat, I mean beef or pork fat. I try to remove wild game fat, especially antelope. And yes, fat helps keep sausage moist.

A certain amount of fat is as desirable in well-made sausage as it is in a good steak or roast. Besides adding moisture, fat adds flavor and helps bind the meat together. It also gives certain types of sausages their characteristic appearance. 7% to 33% of fat, depending on the recipe, can be used to make sausage.

With modern curing chemicals, like Prague Powder #1 and #2, fat is no longer an essential ingredient. The chemical reaction of the enzymes in the meat with the sugar, sodium nitrate and sodium nitrite bind the meat together. Butcher shops today make wild game salami and summer sausage replacing fat with these chemicals that bind the meat together, and extra spices for flavor.

Many recipes just wouldn't work without some fat though, e.g. pepperoni, bologna, summer sausage, bratwurst, Polish sausage, Genoa salami; the list goes on and on.










Remember, gristle, blood clots, and sinew should be kept out of sausage.


----------



## wyogoob

*Recipe - Jalapeño & Cheese Summer Sausage*

*Jalapeño & Cheese Summer Sausage*

*10 lbs - wild game*
*6 lbs - pork butt*
*16 oz - high-temp cheese*
*8 tbsp - jalapeño granules*
*6 level tbsp - Morton's Tender Quick*
*4 tbsp - salt*
*4 tbsp - dextrose or sugar*
*3 tbsp - dry mustard*
*3 tbsp - garlic powder*
*3 cups - non-fat dry milk*
*3 cups - ice water*

*Wild game should be cut into 1" pieces or ran thru a grinder with a kidney plate.*
*Grind pork thru a 3/16" plate. *
*Keep meat frosty.*
*Chill the high-temp cheese in freezer for an hour before mixing.*
*Mix all ingredients with the pork and game .*
*Grind all thru a 3/8" plate.*
*Stuff into large diameter casings.*
*Store in 40° fridge for 48 hrs.*
*Smoke or cook in oven at less than 225° until internal temp is 152°.*
*For plump sausage with tight casings, chill in ice water until internal temp is 100°.*

This is one of the most popular types of salami at the wild game butcher shops today. The recipe is for 16 pounds; just right for one 16-ounce bag of high-temp cheese. High-temp cheese won't melt up to 350°. High-temp cheese comes in cheddar and pepper jack, adding great flavor and a nice appearance to salami.

Jalapeño granules are ¼" chunks of freeze-dried jalapeño. Jalapeño "heat" is dependent upon how long and at what temperature the dried pepper granules have been stored. 8 tbsp of jalapeño is plenty of heat for 16 pounds of sausage especially if the dried jalapeños are fresh. Note: because jalapeño granules lose their potency while stored on the shelf; only buy enough for one batch of salami.

High-temp cheese and jalapeño granules can be purchased at P&S Seasonings, among others.










Doesn't get any better than this!





































.


----------



## wyogoob

*Recipe - Dry-cured Beef Salami*

*Dry-cured Beef Salami*

*10 lbs - ground beef*
*8 tbsp - salt*
*4 tbsp - sugar*
*2 tbsp - black pepper*
*2 tbsp - mustard seed*
*10 cloves - pressed garlic*
*2 cups - red wine*

*Combine all the ingredients and mix well.*
*Store in a 40° fridge for 48 hours.*
*Stuff into casings or roll into sticks.*
*Dry-cure in a fridge or cool place for 8 to 12 weeks.*

This is salami in it's simplest form.

2,800 years ago Homer wrote about grilling sausages in the _Odessey_. I think this was the recipe.

Add a teaspoon of nutmeg if you like. They say it was tough to get nutmeg in 800 B.C.

.


----------



## tuffluckdriller

*Re: Salami Recipes*

So, of the recipes listed, which would be the most like a summer sausage? Or have you not posted that yet?


----------



## wyogoob

*Re: Salami Recipes*



tuffluckdriller said:


> So, of the recipes listed, which would be the most like a summer sausage? Or have you not posted that yet?


Another good question. Looks like I got busted; knew it would happen sooner or later. Salami is a dry or semi-dry sausage, not cooked, or cooked only slightly, whereas summer sausage is cooked, usually to a 152°F. internal temp.

Salami is dry; summer sausage is moist.

Many, including myself, use the term "salami" loosely. In error, we use it to describe summer sausage. All my recipes that cook the sausage to 152° are technically summer sausage. Even the meat companies use the misnomer. The Cotto Salami sold at delis and seen at supermarket lunchmeat displays is actually summer sausage.

I went back and changed the title on a couple recipes. The 1969 and the freezer-burnt recipes are good examples of summer sausage.


----------



## wyogoob

*Re: Salami Recipes*

*Rytek Salami

7 lb - Game meat
3 lb - pork, 33% fat
6 level tbsp - Morton's Tender Quick
½ cup - corn syrup
2 tbsp - whole peppercorns
1 tbsp - fine black pepper
1 tbsp - garlic powder
2 tbsp - cardamon
2 cups - non-fat dry milk
1 pint - cold water

Meat should be cut into 1" pieces or ran thru a grinder with a kidney plate. 
Keep meat frosty.
Mix all ingredients with meat.
Grind thru a 3/16" or ¼" plate.
Stuff into casings.
Store in 40° fridge for 48 hrs.
Smoke or cook in oven until internal temp is 145°.
Shower with ice water until internal temp is 110°. 
Store in fridge for 4 weeks to dry.*










I give this one 5 stars! This is taken from _The Sausagemaker_ book. I tweaked it some to fit wild game. Sometimes I throw in a tablespoon or two of mustard seed.

You can cook it to 152° internal temp and then eat it immediately like summer sausage, or let it dry out in the fridge for 4 to 8 weeks and it will be a semi-dry salami.


----------



## wyogoob

*Re: Salami Recipes*

As I mentioned before, I try my best to avoid fat from game meat in my sausage. Below is a picture of a slice of salami made from 2/3rds moose and 1/3rd pork butt (front shoulder).

The arrows point to moose tallow, moose fat. It doesn't take the cure like pork fat does, so it's white, dry, and crumbly, not like the moist, transluscent-white pork fat.


----------



## cfarnwide

*Re: Salami Recipes*

Thanks for the above photo Goob... EXACTLY what I was curious about.


----------



## Yonni

*Re: Salami Recipes*

we need a sample bar, these all look so good, drooling on laptop is not a good thing! :mrgreen:

I am now wanting to start making my own salami's, sausages, pepperoni's etc... what are the basic tools needed? What is the best set up to use without spending a ton? I love these types of meat and my drool may ruin this laptop if I don't start making some myself soon


----------



## wyogoob

*Re: Salami Recipes*



Yonni said:


> we need a sample bar, these all look so good, drooling on laptop is not a good thing! :mrgreen:
> 
> I am now wanting to start making my own salami's, sausages, pepperoni's etc... what are the basic tools needed? What is the best set up to use without spending a ton? I love these types of meat and my drool may ruin this laptop if I don't start making some myself soon


Nothing really, to start out, buy some ground meat, grab a recipe, mix all well, roll it out, and then cook it in the oven. Try the *1969 Summer Sausage* recipe; it's an easy one.

A $6 meat thermometer is helpful.


----------



## wyogoob

*Re: Salami Recipes*



cfarnwide said:


> Thanks for the above photo Goob... EXACTLY what I was curious about.


Good. The fat in the pic is some tallow that got away from me. I will take a little fat from moose, fat that's in the muscles, but not the heavy fat laying on the outside of the muscles.


----------



## wyogoob

*Re: Salami Recipes*

High-temp cheese comes in 1/4" cubes. The pic below shows Moose Jalapeno Cheese ran thru a 3/8" plate. The cheese is very noticeable:









If you grind it thru a 3/16" plate, the cheese blends in well with the rest of the meat. The flavor is the same. The photos below depicts Whitetail Jalapeno Cheese Summer Sausage, 3/16" grind:









closeup:


----------



## wyogoob

*Re: Salami Recipes*

Gift trays are the reason for the season:


----------



## gdog

*Re: Salami Recipes*

Goob...great stuff...big thanks for posting this up. I just picked up a Masterbuilt electric smoker yesterday as an upgrade to my Big Chief. Have 7lbs of ground mule deer defrosting.

Where do you buy most of your casings from P&S? What size fibrous casing are your using in the summer sausage recipes..4"?


----------



## wyogoob

*Re: Salami Recipes*

I get my casings from:
Ebay
P&S Seasonings
Butcher & Packer Supply
Allied Kenco
The Sausagemaker
And sometimes at ma & pa butcher shops back in the east.

I normally use 3" casings for summer sausage. But it's not a set rule with me.

3 lbs of pork shoulder with the 7lbs of your deer meat would be perfect.

Good luck.


----------



## gdog

*Re: Salami Recipes*

Cabela's had some casings......so first batch (about 15lbs) of Goobs Freezer Burnt will be going into the smoker Sat. morning. Need to get a decent stuffer as that would cut the time down a ton. Found a 1/2 hp grinder on Northern Tools that had great reviews for a $99 grinder. Sure it will beat the wife's fufu grinder that I almost toasted making this....


----------



## wyogoob

*Re: Salami Recipes*

Hee haw!

If you grind and stuff in one operation be sure to keep the meat super cold, like 33°.

Lookin good, keep us posted.


----------



## wyogoob

*Re: Salami Recipes*



gdog said:


> Cabela's had some casings......so first batch (about 15lbs) of Goobs Freezer Burnt will be going into the smoker Sat. morning. Need to get a decent stuffer as that would cut the time down a ton. Found a 1/2 hp grinder on Northern Tools that had great reviews for a $99 grinder. Sure it will beat the wife's fufu grinder that I almost toasted making this....


So, how did the salami turn out gdog?


----------



## wyogoob

*elk Bolgna*

*Elk Bologna*

*6 lb - Elk meat*
*4 lb - fatty pork*
*5 level tbsp - Morton's Tender Quick*
*2 tbsp - salt*
*2 tbsp - paprika*
*2 tbsp - white pepper*
*1 tsp - onion powder*
*1 tbsp - nutmeg*
*1 tsp - allspice*
*2 cups - non-fat dry milk*
*1 pint - cold water*

*Cut meat into 1" pieces or grind with a kidney plate. *
*Important: At this point put meat back in freezer until frosty.*
*Mix all ingredients with meat.*
*Grind thru 1/8" plate.*
*Optional: Put back in freezer until frosty and then grind 1/8" again.*
*Stuff into casings: 42mm hog casings up to 5" collagen*
*Store in 40° fridge for 24 hrs.*
*Remove from fridge and let dry at room temp for 2 hours.*
*Smoke or cook in oven until internal temp is 155°.*
*Soak in or shower with ice water until internal temp is 110°. *
*Store in fridge 24 hours before consuming.*

Notes:
Makes great ring bologna when stuffed into 46 mm x 24" long beef rounds tied in a loop.
The typical 5" diameter x 27" long bologna casing holds about 12 lbs of sausage.
I prefer once through a 1/8" plate for wild game bologna.

Fresh today, hickory smoked elk bologna:









43mm casings make a sausage that is just a fit for crackers:













































.


----------



## gdog

*Re: Salami Recipes*



wyogoob said:


> gdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cabela's had some casings......so first batch (about 15lbs) of Goobs Freezer Burnt will be going into the smoker Sat. morning. Need to get a decent stuffer as that would cut the time down a ton. Found a 1/2 hp grinder on Northern Tools that had great reviews for a $99 grinder. Sure it will beat the wife's fufu grinder that I almost toasted making this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how did the salami turn out gdog?
Click to expand...

Turned out pretty **** good! I took a "log" of it to a Christmas party yesterday and didn't say a word what it was exactly. It was gone in no time and folks were saying how good it was!

Next is going to be the jalapeno and cheese :O||:


----------



## wyogoob

*Re: Salami Recipes*



gdog said:


> So, how did the salami turn out gdog?


Turned out pretty **** good! I took a "log" of it to a Christmas party yesterday and didn't say a word what it was exactly. It was gone in no time and folks were saying how good it was!

Next is going to be the jalapeno and cheese :O||:[/quote]

Great!! Everyone likes that recipe. It's one that really knocks down any gamey taste.

I recommend a small batch of jalapeno and cheese. It doesn't keep too long. The cheese tends to dry out faster than the meat, making air pockets around the cheese bits. Also the cheese, over time, quickly renders a sour flavor in the sausage. The sour flavor is not neccessarily undesirable, many, including myself, purposely try for sour sausage by adding a culture. In cheese-added sausage the cheese acts like a culture.


----------



## archerben

*Re: Salami Recipes*

Looks like a lot of good recipes. Got any bratwurst recipes? So far I've been making my brats from a bratwurst kit I picked up at Cabelas (I think it's Hi Mountain), but I've been temted to create my own recipe. I've found that adding some chipotle chili powder to the kit I've been using makes some pretty good chipotle bratwursts.


----------



## wyogoob

*Re: Salami Recipes*



archerben said:


> Looks like a lot of good recipes. Got any bratwurst recipes? So far I've been making my brats from a bratwurst kit I picked up at Cabelas (I think it's Hi Mountain), but I've been temted to create my own recipe. I've found that adding some chipotle chili powder to the kit I've been using makes some pretty good chipotle bratwursts.


I have many bratwurst recipes, some for fresh and some for pre-cooked. I have several 1/2 wild game and 1/2 pork, one of which is really good. The have artificial beer flavoring (dehydrated beer with the alcohol removed...don't ask me?) now that's good in brats.

I'll dig up a wild game brat recipe.

There's nothing wrong with the premix spice kits, I find myself using them more and more.
PS Seasonings form Wisconsin sells great bratwurst spice mixes.


----------



## wyogoob

*Re: Salami Recipes*

*Here's some notes on summer sausage cooking temps and how to get there. I just shared this with one of the Forum members, maybe someone can find something useful in it:*

When cooking summer sausage or salami monitor the internal temperature (IT) of the meat as it cooks. An IT of 152° is good, finished, for most summer sausage. If you accidentally let the meat IT go above 199°, boiling point where I live, the liquid in the sausage will be boiled out, ruining it. This renders the sausage crumbly with a hard rind, and the casing will not be tight to the meat.

So cooking around 250° is OK for short periods, but the IT must be monitored closely.

My smoker has IT and oven temp thermo probes. I watch them. I put two probes in my oven; one monitors oven temp and another monitors IT. I can set an an alarm to go off when the IT hits 152°. Handy kitchen gadgets, $25 at WalMart.










If I'm finishing summer sausage in my smoker or oven and want to go to bed I adjust the oven temp so it holds around 160°, between warm and 200° on my oven, and go to bed. 5 to 7 hours later the sausage will be done.

If you are cooking summer sausage to 152° in the oven, it takes about 6-7 hours. To properly smoke summer sausage it takes twice as long. When smoking, one should bring the temp up slowly without smoke to dry the surface of the sausage out. (Wet sausage doen't take smoke readily.) After the drying period is complete it's time to add the sawdust, the smoke, and slowly raise the smoker temp.

Blah, blah, blah, Quickest way is the oven. If you want smoke flavor quickly, add liquid smoke to your recipe and then cook the summer sausage in the oven. Not my preferred method, just a quick way to do it.


----------



## wyogoob

*Andouille to be used as a seasoning*

*Tim's Andouille

5 lbs - pork butt (front shoulder)
½ lbs - pork fat
3 level tbsp - Morton's Tender Quick
2 tbsp - brown sugar
1 tbsp - cayenne
3 tbsp - garlic powder
¼ cup - black pepper, cracked
½ tbsp - thyme
½ tbsp - Bay leaf, ground
1 cup - ice water

Meat should be cut into 1" pieces or ran thru a grinder plate with very large holes. 
Keep the meat frosty.
Mix all ingredients with meat.
Grind thru a 1/4" or 3/16" plate.
Stuff into 24" long, 18mm to 24mm, collagen or sheep casings.
Store in 40° fridge for 48 hrs.
Place in pre-heated smoker and cold smoke at 130° with pieces of sugar cane laid on a bed of pecan chips for 4 to 6 hours. Gradually raise temp to 165° and continue to apply a heavy smoke until the internal temp of sausage is 152°, about 2 hours.*










There are 100's of recipes for Andouille, say ahn-dwee or an-doo-ee. This Creole-style Andouille is for gumbos, stews, and jambalayas, and not meant to be eaten alone. Traditionally, it was made from fatty pork scraps, or salt pork, ground coarse and seasoned with huge amounts of garlic and black pepper, stuffed in hog intestines and then heavily smoked with sugar cane and/or pecan wood.

Try to keep the fat content around 33%. And it's OK to use a little wild game, no more than 33% of the total weight. Personally I like mine 100% pork.

The finished sausage should have a very dark color. Cut the smoked sausage into 3" lengths. Place in ½ pound bags, enough for a nice pot of gumbo. Store in the fridge for up to 3 weeks or 12 months in the freezer.

It's impossible not to try a slice of this great-looking and great-smelling sausage fresh out of the smoker. Go ahead, but a warning; it will knock your socks off from the over-powering black pepper and garlic flavors. But cut up in bite-size pieces and cooked slowly in a gumbo its strong flavors are diminished and infused into the dish.


----------



## gdog

Goob...I love your sausage posts :  

Keep them coming!


----------



## wyogoob

*black bear salami*

Here's some Black Bear sausage:


It's made from bear front shoulder meat, about 20% pork, and a prepared maple-flavored cure mix from P&S Seasonings. It is very sweet, mild, and smokey. The whiter specks of fat are bear fat that got away from me. During grinding and preparation the bear fat and port fat look the same. After curing and cooking the port fat turns translucent.

The sausage has some holes in it too; didn't stuff it tight enough:


To avoid trichinosis I cook bear sausage to 165° instead of the normal 152°.


----------



## tuffluckdriller

When making these sausages and salamis, how old of meat is too old? What if it has a gamy taste as a roast? Will that show up in the sausage? Or will it cover that taste?
Of these recipes, which is closest to a Beef stick summer sausage? or some other good summer sausage?
I'm still trying to figure out which meat grinder to get.


----------



## wyogoob

Freezer-burnt meat should be thrown out. Meat wrapped in Saran wrap and freezer paper is good for 1 year or so. Meat stored in a vacuum packaging is good for 2 to 3 years, IMHO.

There are sausage recipes that can mask the flavor of gamey meat, like antelope and bear. The amount of beef or pork added, if any, determines how gamey the meat is. The amount of game fat left on the meat is a determining factor too. My recipes spell that out. All of my summer sausage recipes in this post are good.

I don't do Beef Stick from scratch anymore, I buy pre-mixed spices from PS Seasonings in Wisconsin, Allied Kenco, Butcher & Packer, some others.


----------



## wyogoob

*Recipe - freezer burnt summer sausage*



tuffluckdriller said:


> When making these sausages and salamis, how old of meat is too old? What if it has a gamy taste as a roast? Will that show up in the sausage? Or will it cover that taste?
> Of these recipes, which is closest to a Beef stick summer sausage? or some other good summer sausage?
> I'm still trying to figure out which meat grinder to get.


This one is good for meat that's been in the freezer for a long time. I've named the recipe "Freezer Burnt" but I cut off any "burnt" meat of course.

Everyone really likes this one:

*Freezer-Burnt Summer Sausage

20 lbs - wild game
10 lbs - beef scraps (about 33% fat)
16 tbsp - Morton's Tender Quick cure
5 tbsp - sugar
5 tbsp - cracked pepper
5 tbsp - mustard seed
3 tbsp - garlic powder
3 tbsp - coriander
2 tbsp - caraway seed
2 tbsp - paprika
1 tbsp - cayenne
1 tbsp - marjoram
1 tbsp - onion powder
2 cups - non-fat dry milk
1 quart - ice water*

*Meat should be cut into 1" pieces or ran thru a grinder with a kidney plate. 
Keep meat frosty.
Mix all ingredients with meat.
Grind thru a 3/16" or ¼" plate.
Stuff into casings.
Store in 40° fridge for 48 hrs.
Smoke or cook in oven until internal temp is 152°.*

Notes: 
A five-star recipe, everyone seems to like this one. Good when cleaning out the freezer before the new hunting season. 
Add 3 tbsp of liquid smoke if cooking in the oven instead of a smoker.


----------



## tuffluckdriller

This one is ok for using a bread pan, or rolling it, instead of using casings, right?


----------



## mdebirk

Thanks for all of the great sausage recipes, looking forward to trying them out. 

What sort of shelf life does the summer sausage have? Planning on making some for week long pack trips in Southern Utah this spring and Uintahs this summer.....and for snacking at work and around the house. If frozen directly after smoking/cooling then thawing in the pack at the start of the trip, should not have a problem keeping for the entire trip (if I don;t eat it all first), assuming cure instructions are followed?

Also, does anyone who of a place in Salt Lake that supplies just casings, cure etc? Have seen the kits at cabelas/sportsmans, but not the individual casings or cure.


----------



## wyogoob

mdebirk said:


> Thanks for all of the great sausage recipes, looking forward to trying them out.
> 
> What sort of shelf life does the summer sausage have?  Each recipe is different. Sausages cured with a minimal amount of fat and water, cured with just wine and salt, last a long, long time. Planning on making some for week long pack trips in Southern Utah this spring and Uintahs this summer.....and for snacking at work and around the house. If frozen directly after smoking/cooling then thawing in the pack at the start of the trip, should not have a problem keeping for the entire trip (if I don;t eat it all first), assuming cure instructions are followed? It should be fine. If you get sick, quit eating it.  Just me, but I just throw it in my pack for the duration of the hunting season...couple months or more. And I seldom, if ever, freeze cured meat or sausages. If my summer sausage or salami gets too dry in the fridge, I put it in a vacuum bag and to lock in the moisture. If it gets moldy I wipe the mold off and eat a piece. If I don't croak before morning I just let it mold away. If the sausage is cured correctly, mold on salami is a good thing. "Good mold" gives the sausage a unique flavor and actually adds to it's shelf life. Genoa Salami is a good example. I have mold cultures that I puposely spray on sausage to help, speed up, mold growth.
> 
> Dry-cured sausages don't need to be refridgerated. I make a hard dry-cured salami that isn't ready to eat for 90 days or more. It isn't cooked, just cured over time, wine and salt doing their thing. Dry-cured sausages and "moldy" sausages are difficult to make, not for beginners. You can get very sick if you don't know what your doing.
> 
> Also, does anyone who of a place in Salt Lake that supplies just casings, cure etc? Have seen the kits at cabelas/sportsmans, but not the individual casings or cure. I get most of my supplies on-line, but any butcher shop can fix you up. I use to buy saw and grinder parts, casings, burger bags (boxes of 1,000), and smoking sawdust off of TRI-B SALES, a meat cutting supplies distributer in Sandy, but it's been awhile, 10 years I guess, since I've bought off him.


----------



## wyogoob

*roll out salami*



tuffluckdriller said:


> This one is ok for using a bread pan, or rolling it, instead of using casings, right?


That's fine. I talked about sausage in rolls and bread pans earlier in this thread.
You don't need casings to make sausage.

Roll out a stick of salami and lay it on Saran Wrap:









Wrap it up and roll the air out:









Store it in the fridge to cure:









Remove the Saran Wrap and process according to the recipe. After curing and/or cooking, store in Saran Wrap to keep the sausage from drying out.

My best recipe for loaves is Old-fashioned Loaf, very good. It's just like from the Deli. I will post the recipe later.


----------



## mdebirk

Just finished a 6 lb batch of the Freezer Burnt summer sausage using 3 lbs deer, elk, moose, and 3 lbs pork shoulder. Made (5) 1 1/2" X 12" long summer sausages. Finished product is good. Would have been great, but that's my fault. Sausage almost has the consistency of bologna...i think this is because the grinder turned most of the meat into a paste (see lesson learned number 1), and there is a bit of a rind on the very outer diameter of the meat under the fibrous casing. Next time I make this I will use the same recipe but change my methods and the finished product will be amazing.

This was my first experience making summer sausage and I learned a lot. 3 important lessons learned:
1) Meat must be frozen before running through grinder. Not frozen solid, but frozen with just a little give. The first 3 pounds I ground was chilled, not frozen. Most info I had read said to put cubed meat in freezer for 30 minutes to firm it up. When I did this the grinder turned it into a paste and I had to remove the blade and plate every few minutes to clean off the connective tissue. When I froze the meat almost solid and ground it, it looked like it should...like ground meat.
2) Sausage stuffer attachment for the kitchenaid leaves plenty to be desired. If I really get into sausage making I think a dedicated stuffer will be the way to go.
3) If using a smoker, smoke on a weekend day when you have plenty of time. I started these sausages at about 4:30 PM monday and didn;t hit my temp until about 2 AM, then 45 minutes in the water bath to bring the temp back down....made it hard to get into work by 6 this morning.

Goob-Thanks for the great recipes and advice.


----------



## wyogoob

Atta boy, sounds like you getting it figured out.

If you find it hard to keep the meat frosty just before it goes into the grinder, try a plate with a bigger hole.

Grinding and stuffing at the same time is tough with a small outfit.


----------



## cfarnwide

wyogoob said:


> Atta boy, sounds like you getting it figured out.
> 
> If you find it hard to keep the meat frosty just before it goes into the grinder, try a plate with a bigger hole.
> 
> Grinding and stuffing at the same time is tough with a small outfit.


Had the same problem with my grinder turning the meat to paste if not frozen. I just switched the plate to a larger hole and it works just fine.


----------



## wyogoob

*best venison sausage #7*

This is not my recipe but one of my favorites. My wife can't have Accent (MSG) so I don't make this one anymore. Nice flavor, brought out by the Accent. I like this one smoked with apple or cherry wood.

Great as a fresh sausage grilled on the BBQ grill.

*World's Best Venison Sausage #7

13 lbs deer meat
7 lbs pork, fatty shoulder or pork scraps, 25% to 35% fat
6 tbsp Accent
6 tbsp salt (non-iodized)
6 tbsp black pepper
6 tbsp onion powder
2 tbsp sugar
2 tbsp garlic powder
2 tsp allspice (ground)
2 tsp cayenne pepper
2 tsp mustard seed
2 tsp sage
2 tsp paprika
4 tsp pink cure (Prague Powder #1 or Instacure #1)
1 quart ice water*

*Instructions for cured sausage:*
Rough grind or cut frosty meat into 3/4" to 1½" cubes.
Mix all ingredients thoroughly with meat. Keep meat frosty.
Grind thru a 1/4" plate and stuff into 2½" to 4" diameter casings.
Cure in fridge for a minimum of 48 hours.

Smoke at 175°F with dampers closed for 2 hours.
Open dampers and smoke at 175°F to 195°F until internal temp is 152°F.
Use 2 pans of wet sawdust.

Or cook in 200°F to 225°F oven until internal temp is 152°F. (about 8 hours for a 4" stick)

*Instructions for fresh sausage:*
A tbsp of liquid smoke can be added to the ingredients for fresh sausage
The amount of pink cure can be cut in half for fresh sausage.
Substitute fresh minced garlic and fresh minced onion for the garlic and onion dry powder ingredients.

Rough grind or cut frosty meat into 3/4" to 1 ½" cubes.
Mix all ingredients thoroughly with meat. Keep meat frosty.
Grind thru a 3/16" plate and stuff into 24mm to 32mm natural of synthetic casings.
Cure in fridge for a minimum of 48 hours.

Use like any fresh sausage.
Great grilled and served on a bun! 
Can be frozen.


----------



## adam1228

*old fashion loaf*



wyogoob said:


> *Old Fashion Loaf
> 
> 5 lbs - wild game
> 2.5 lbs - pork
> 2.5 lbs - beef
> 6 tbsp - corn syrup
> 5 tbsp - Morton's Tender Quick
> 2 tbsp - salt
> 4 tbsp - onion powder
> 1 tbsp - white pepper
> 1 tbsp - ground celery
> 1 tbsp - coriander
> 2 cups - non-fat dry milk
> 4 cups - ice water
> 1/4 cup - coarse black pepper
> 
> Remember the fat content of the sausage should be around 10%.
> Meat should be cut into 1" pieces or ran thru a grinder with a kidney plate.
> Keep meat frosty.
> Mix non-fat dry milk with one-half of the water.
> Mix ingredients thoroughly with the remaining one-half of the water.
> Mix all thoroughly with cold, frosty meat.
> Grind thru a 1/8" or 3/16" plate.
> 
> Pack the seasoned meat tightly, avoiding air pockets, into bread pans.
> Sprinkle top of sausage loaf with coarse black pepper.
> Or:
> Roll meat into 3" diameter x 16" long sticks
> Sprinkle or roll black pepper onto outside of sausage stick.
> Store in 40° fridge for 48 hours to cure before cooking.
> 
> Cook slowly in 200° oven until internal temperature of meat is 152°.
> Store in 40° fridge for 24 hours before eating.*
> 
> This easy recipe makes loaves of sandwich meat just like one finds in a deli. Form this sausage in bread pans or loaves to match the size and shape of your favorite bread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 stars for this sausage!


I made this recipe over the weekend, and man is it good! I did make a few changes, nothing major. I cut the recipe in half. I used 2 lbs ground elk, 2 lbs ground beef and 1 lb ground pork. It reached 152 degrees in almost exactly 4 hours in a 200 degree oven. I am very happy with the results.

Wyogoob, thanks so much for posting your recipes, and I will be making more. Great stuff, man.


----------



## adam1228

Made another of your recipes last week, the pepperoni #2. It turned out great as well. Thanks for posting these.

The Old Fashioned went over so well that it's gone. Started another batch a few days ago. Going to try my hand at a few more...

Have you got any recipes for brats or italian style fresh sausages? I didn't see any in the thread. 

Thanks again!


----------



## wyogoob

I've made a lot of the "beef stick" type of sausage out of wild game. This year I tried some pre-mixed spice cures from The Butcher & Packer Co.; Teriyaki and BBQ. Wow, I'm impressed. Great flavor and they make a nice plump, moist, stick.


----------



## wyogoob

cfarnwide said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atta boy, sounds like you getting it figured out.
> 
> If you find it hard to keep the meat frosty just before it goes into the grinder, try a plate with a bigger hole.
> 
> Grinding and stuffing at the same time is tough with a small outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Had the same problem with my grinder turning the meat to paste if not frozen. I just switched the plate to a larger hole and it works just fine.
Click to expand...

Here's some more hints: 
1)The meat should always be frosty. 
2) Start with the biggest plate you have. Run a pound of frosty meat thru it. (That will make the grinder auger and housing cold). Switch to the smaller plate. and grind away!
3) The meat should always be frosty.


----------



## wyogoob

It's sausage season!!!!










Hee Haw!!


----------



## wyogoob

*Slim Jims*



wyogoob said:


> *Slim Jims
> 
> 10lbs - pork butts (front shoulder)
> 5 tbsp - Morton's Tender Quick
> 2 tbsp - salt
> 3 tbsp - corn syrup
> 3 tbsp - fine ground black pepper
> 1 tbsp - ground caraway
> 1 tbsp - nutmeg
> 1 tbsp -garlic powder
> 2 cups - ice water
> 
> Meat should be cut into 1" pieces or ran thru a grinder with a kidney plate.
> Keep meat frosty.
> Mix all ingredients with meat.
> Grind thru a 1/8" or 3/16" plate.
> Stuff into 24" long 18mm to 22mm collagen casings.
> Store in 40° fridge for 48 hrs.
> Smoke or cook in oven until internal temp is 152°.
> *
> 
> This is just like the store bought sausage, but a tough one to make. Grinding meat thru an 1/8" plate and stuffing meat into tiny 18mm casings is labor intensive. I like to run 50 lb to 100 lb batches of sausage, but 10 lbs of this one is all I want.
> 
> You can substitute some wild game for pork. Remember to keep the fat content around 15%.
> 
> Cut the finished sausage into 6" lengths and then store in the fridge for a week before using. It will dry and get a wrinkle finish just like the real thing.


Store-bought Slim Jims are made from chicken and beef. These are antelope and pork:










I may try using chicken in some Slim Jims this sausage season.


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> It's sausage season!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hee Haw!!


Post up everyone.










Geeze, can you say 'colon cancer' ? :shock:


----------



## wyogoob

*Slim Jims*

The Slim Jims have been in the fridge for 5 weeks. A wet towel kept the humidity up around 50% during the curing process. They are now fully cured and ready to package.









They should look like this, uniform color, transluscent fat, no air pockets, and the collagen casings should be sticking to the sausage as it shrinks.









Looks good.









Vacuum packaged, ready for Santa's sleigh.









These aren't my best; kinda bland tasting. Caraway gives Slim Jims their distinct flavor and my caraway is too old. Mrs. Goob says "they're a little off this time, just call them 'Slim Tims'". uh...I think that's a dig.


----------



## wyogoob

*Re: Salami Recipes*

I thought this batch of Slim Jims had a tad too much curing salt and/or salt. The saltiness over-powered the spice flavors. (I was distracted with company when I was putting the spice mix together).

So I just soaked them in water overnight, rinsed them off, and then let them dry at room temp for a day. They are OK now.


----------



## Moostickles

*pepperoni #1*



wyogoob said:


> *Pepperoni #1
> 
> 6 lbs - wild game
> 4 lbs - lean beef
> 8 tbsp - salt
> 2 tbsp - sugar
> 2 tbsp - crushed fennel seed
> 1 tbsp - whole anise seed
> 2 tbsp - paprika
> 1 tbsp - crushed hot red peppers
> 1 cup - red wine
> 
> Game should be cut into 1" pieces or ran thru a grinder with a kidney plate.
> Ground beef is OK, but be sure to mix it with the ingredients and then run it thru the grinder with the game.
> Combine all ingredients with frosty meat. Mix well.
> Grind thru 3/16" plate.
> Stuff tightly into 1" to 2" natural casings or protein-lined synthetic casings.
> Cure in fridge for 6 to 10 weeks.*
> 
> Often, I like mine "old world" style. This sausage is dry-cured, not cooked.
> 
> I try to keep a clean damp towel in the fridge to maintain a humid enviroment. It keeps the sausage from getting a "rind" and keeps the casings tight. But you can take this sausage out of the fridge after 48 hours and finish curing it hung in the closet. The chemical reaction of the salt, sugar, and red wine with the meat will safely cure the meat.
> 
> Fresh spices are the key to success on this one.


Does temp or humidity of the closet matter when dry-curing the pepperoni out of the fridge? If so, how do you regulate the humidity in the room?


----------



## wyogoob

*Re: Salami Recipes*



UtahHuntingDirect said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pepperoni #1
> 
> 6 lbs - wild game
> 4 lbs - lean beef
> 8 tbsp - salt
> 2 tbsp - sugar
> 2 tbsp - crushed fennel seed
> 1 tbsp - whole anise seed
> 2 tbsp - paprika
> 1 tbsp - crushed hot red peppers
> 1 cup - red wine
> 
> Game should be cut into 1" pieces or ran thru a grinder with a kidney plate.
> Ground beef is OK, but be sure to mix it with the ingredients and then run it thru the grinder with the game.
> Combine all ingredients with frosty meat. Mix well.
> Grind thru 3/16" plate.
> Stuff tightly into 1" to 2" natural casings or protein-lined synthetic casings.
> Cure in fridge for 6 to 10 weeks.*
> 
> Often, I like mine "old world" style. This sausage is dry-cured, not cooked.
> 
> I try to keep a clean damp towel in the fridge to maintain a humid enviroment. It keeps the sausage from getting a "rind" and keeps the casings tight. But you can take this sausage out of the fridge after 48 hours and finish curing it hung in the closet. The chemical reaction of the salt, sugar, and red wine with the meat will safely cure the meat.
> 
> Fresh spices are the key to success on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Does temp or humidity of the closet matter when dry-curing the pepperoni out of the fridge? If so, how do you regulate the humidity in the room?
Click to expand...

I just wrote an 14-trillion paragraph answer to your question and lost it.

Yes, temp and humidity will effect the flavor, curing properties, and the appearance.

Ultimately you want the sausage to have a consistant moisture content throughout with only a thin "rind" on the outside. Sausage that isn't dry-cured correctly will have a mushy center that easily spoils and a tough dry rind, outer skin, that is hard to chew....or the casings didn't shrink tight to the meat as it dries.

You can control the humidity, crudely, in a fridge by placing a wet towel where the cold air blows in. Get a temp/humidity gauge and get creative with the wet towel to raise or lower the humidity.

You really don't need to regulate the humidity in the room, or closet, or box, or garage, if you don't want to. My Gabagool is an example of that; un-cooked pork hanging in my basement for 70 days. It's the best there is. I guess the downside is if you don't do it right you're going to get sick eating it.

But I like to semi dry-cure too. The sausage gets a little time in the smoker before it's "put down" to dry out. Smoke adds some flavor and curing properties. (note: I don't smoke pepperoni though)

My brother and I were just talking about our failures. We wished we had taken pics of the sausage that went bad for us. That's what you learn from.

I've never been sick from eating our dry-cured sausage, but that doesn't mean I haven't thrown a bunch of it away.


----------



## wyogoob

I never made the best pepperoni. Now I use a pre-mixed spice for it, an improvement.


----------



## Moostickles

wyogoob said:


> I never made the best pepperoni. Now I use a pre-mixed spice for it, an improvement.


Oh, now you tell me :lol:

[attachment=0:3sskteiz]downsized_0822122217.jpg[/attachment:3sskteiz]


----------



## wyogoob

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never made the best pepperoni. Now I use a pre-mixed spice for it, an improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, now you tell me :lol:
> 
> [attachment=0:20a4c9hb]downsized_0822122217.jpg[/attachment:20a4c9hb]
Click to expand...

That looks really good. How did it turn out? Any pics of the finished sausage?


----------



## Moostickles

I've still got it, but it dried up as hard as a rock. It's still hanging, but I'm going to go with the glass half empty approach and say it didn't really work out.

Any suggestions?


----------



## wyogoob

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> I've still got it, but it dried up as hard as a rock. It's still hanging, but I'm going to go with the glass half empty approach and say it didn't really work out.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Do you have a slicer?

Have you eaten any of it?


----------



## Moostickles

I do have a slicer, but I haven't eaten any of it yet. It's still got 3 weeks in the closet.


----------



## wyogoob

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> I do have a slicer, but I haven't eaten any of it yet. It's still got 3 weeks in the closet.


It's done when it loses 25% to 30% of it's weight. That could be 2 weeks for 26mm sausage or 10 weeks for 70mm sausage. I put curing times in my recipes as FYI, what it took at my temperature, my humidity, air drafts, etc. and then it's still different for each batch of sausage because the moisture content will be different.

Does it have any mold on it? If so, is it white or green?


----------



## Moostickles

Oh, that makes sense. I has definitely lost more than 30% its weight, and it does have some white mold in places.

This may be a dumb question, but is there any way to add a little moisture back?


----------



## wyogoob

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> Oh, that makes sense. I has definitely lost more than 30% its weight, and it does have some white mold in places.
> 
> This may be a dumb question, but is there any way to add a little moisture back?


Yes, with AmesPhos. Slice the meat, spread it out over paper towels, spray it with an AmesPhos solution, cover with paper towels and then let it sit for a couple hours.

AmesPhos is what those 'pro' TV BBQ people use on their meat when they burn it.


----------



## Moostickles

Can you buy AmesPhos at any local grocery store, or is it a special order kind of thing?


----------



## wyogoob

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> Can you buy AmesPhos at any local grocery store, or is it a special order kind of thing?


Have to order it would be my guess. I get mine from the Ingredient Store: http://www.theingredientstore.com/gener ... s/2010.htm

I'm up at the U of U hospital everyday if you want to get some from me.


----------



## Moostickles

I might take you up on that! Let me find a day I'm in that direction and I'll get back to you.


----------



## wyogoob

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> I might take you up on that! Let me find a day I'm in that direction and I'll get back to you.


OK


----------



## wyogoob

*antelope Goteburg summer sausage*

Made some Goetburg Summer Sausage

Goetburg typically has beef heart meat in it. I tweaked a Goetburg recipe to fit wild game. It's not too bad. The heart meat, nutmeg, and dry mustard give it a unique flavor. The addition of a starter culture like Fermento™ gives it a pleasurable tangy taste. This time I used antelope heart, antelope meat, and pork:










*Goetburg Summer Sausage recipe:

5 lbs - wild game
3 lbs - pork butts or fatty pork scraps
2 lbs - game heart 
5 tbsp - Morton's Tender Quick cure
3 tbsp - dextrose or sugar
1 tbsp - fine black pepper
3 tbsp - dry mustard
2 tbsp - nutmeg
2/3 cup - Fermento™ or 1 cup non-fat dry milk
1 pint - ice water

Grind or cut frosty meat into 3/4" to 1½" cubes.
Mix all ingredients thoroughly with meat. Keep meat frosty.
Grind thru a 3/16" plate and stuff into 3 ½" casings.
Cure in 40° fridge for 48 hours minimum.

Cooked sausage in oven:
Cook in 175° to 200° oven until internal temp is 150°F, about 8 hours.
Remove from oven and dunk in ice water until internal temp is 120°. 
Remove from ice water and hold at room temp for 2 hours.
Hold in 40° fridge for 48 hours minimum before eating.

Semi-dry cured:
Hold sausage at room temp for 2 hours.
Heat smoker up to 130°.
Apply heavy smoke at 130° for 3 hours.
Raise smoker temp to 165° and hold until internal temp is 145°.
Remove from smoker and dunk in ice water until internal temp is 120°. 
Remove from ice water and hold at room temp for 2 hours.
Hold in 40° fridge for 10 days minimum before eating.

Note: 
Fermento™ is a lactic acid producing bacteria culture that provides a nice tangy flavor in addition to increasing the shelf life of cured sausages." Fermento™ is a brand from The Sausagemaker Company. Other sausage supply companies have their own cultures. Lactic acid producing bacteria cultures are basically dried buttermilk. Too much Fermento™ and the sausage will be crumbly. Holding the sausage longer in the smoker and at a lower temperature will also enhance the tangy flavor. The cooked Goetburg made in the oven will not have the tangy flavor like the semi-dry Goetburg summer sausage from the smoker.*

I accidently cooked the sausage in the smoker to an internal temp of 158°. In the picture below it is the smaller sausage to the right. Notice that the fat has dissapeared, melted away. The bigger diameter sausage, left, was done in the kitchen oven. It still has a week or two curing out in the fridge before it's ready to eat:


----------



## wyogoob

*antelope Goteburg sausage*

The batch of antelope Goetburg summer sausage above was about 15 lbs. Ground the frosty meat thru a 3/4" plate and it went fine. The grinder would grind it as fast as I could push it in the hole. Then I mixed the coarse ground meat with the spice/cure mixture and put it in the freezer for about an hour to stiffen it up.

Ran the frosty meat thru a 3/16" plate into 3" fibrous casings on the stuffing tube attachment. All but one of the casings were 14" long, a size that fits my smoker. One stick was 24" long, a little tough to hold by yourself and keep the sausage firm, tight, in the casing.

It's a little slow compared to my bigger equipment. And you really have to work some to keep the 24" x 3" sausage packed tight with this small of a grinder. On the other hand, the shorter 14" long casings went fine. Remember it goes without saying the meat has to be frosty, no matter what size of the equipment. Here's a close-up pic of the 3" x 24" casing sausage, the hardest one to grind/stuff:









This sausage has few, if any air pockets. The fat is cut smooth with no smearing. I do see 2 pieces of fat, probably tallow, that have some air around them, no fault of the grinder. Generally the sausage slices cleanly with minimal tearing. The sausage was held to 145°, typical when using a lactic acid culture like Fermento™. Fermento™ can make cured sausage crumbly sometimes, but this sausage only has minor crumbling, bottom left in the pic. So I'll give it an 8.5, and it will be better when it's fully cured in about 10 days.

If sausage containing Fermento cooks at too high a temperature it will get crumbly.

Here's 2 more sliced sticks, randomly chosen:









The one on the right has an "shaft tunnel" in it from not keep the sausage tight, not enough back pressure. I'll give that one a 6.0. The other stick looks OK.

The casing is shrinking as the sausage shrinks at this point. There is no visible rind, a sign that the humidity is high enough in the fridge to prevent formation of a hard rind and a soft sausage center. While curing in the fridge I keep the sausage loosely packed in a plastic bag. The bag does a good job keeping the moisture in as the sausage cures and sweat **** water out:









Uh...note the containers of fishing bait stored above the sausage. Hey, that will induce a unique type of bacteria, great flavor, to my Goetburg, let me tell ya.


----------



## wyogoob

*antelope Goteburg sausage*

On the left in the pic is another stick of antelope Goetburg, randomly picked. It has a little "tunnel hole" in it. I'll give it a 7.5. 










The casing is shrinking with the sausage well and sticking to it, a little odd, they're not protein-lined casings.


----------



## Moostickles

wyogoob said:


> The casing is shrinking as the sausage shrinks at this point. There is no visible rind, a sign that the humidity is high enough in the fridge to prevent formation of a hard rind and a soft sausage center. While curing in the fridge I keep the sausage loosely packed in a plastic bag. The bag does a good job keeping the moisture in as the sausage cures and sweat **** water out:


Is "**** water" a new ingredient you are using? :lol:


----------



## wyogoob

*Re: Sausage Recipe*



Moostickles said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> The casing is shrinking as the sausage shrinks well at this point. There is no visible rind, a sign that the humidity is high enough in thefridge to prevent formation of a hard rind and a soft sausage center. While curing in the fridge I keep the sausage loosely packed in a plastic bag. The bag does a good job keeping the moisture in as the sausage cures and sweat **** water out:
> 
> 
> 
> Is "**** water" a new ingredient you are using? :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm typing like shaun larsen now, my brain is in my fingers. 

That's funny. That word should get filtered out, but when you put the punctuation mark in front of it it's OK. I'll leave it, no one reads the recipes section anyway.


----------



## Dunkem

Actually your :new: ingredient sounds pretty uplifting


----------



## wyogoob

*biggest air pocket ever*

Dangit, this is what can happen when grinding and stuffing at the same time especially using long casings.










24" long casings are hard to hold back pressure on when at the end of the stick. This is the worst cavity I ever had. Really lost focus on this stick. A void is created in the center of the sausage as it comes off the grinding plate. The hand that is wrapped around the end of the stuffing horn should squeeze the air out, work the void shut, as the stuffing progresses; boy, easier said than done. My big #32 grinder doesn't do this like the smaller #10 grinders do. Hard for me to explain, I should do a video.

Grinding the sausage first and then stuffing it with a stuffer is alot of extra work but the finished product is higher quality.


----------



## wyogoob

*just the way I planned it*

Uh....that big cavity in the sausage was just the way I planned it.










:mrgreen:


----------



## Catherder

OK, Goob, I have to admit that most of the stuff on this thread is really cool and looks great. However, I've got a much more basic question for you. I'd love to make a basic ground sausage out of deer or elk and have it taste OK. All of my attempts so far have been failures. I've even tried one recipe from UWN that held promise. Alas, it was way too salty and ended up being only useful for spaghetti sauce. Any pointers?


----------



## wyogoob

Catherder said:


> OK, Goob, I have to admit that most of the stuff on this thread is really cool and looks great. However, I've got a much more basic question for you. I'd love to make a basic ground sausage out of deer or elk and have it taste OK. All of my attempts so far have been failures. I've even tried one recipe from UWN that held promise. Alas, it was way too salty and ended up being only useful for spaghetti sauce. Any pointers?


Tell me what recipe it was? Was it one of mine? I had some typos moving recipes off old index cards to the forum. I went thru and changed them.


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> Catherder said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Goob, I have to admit that most of the stuff on this thread is really cool and looks great. However, I've got a much more basic question for you. I'd love to make a basic ground sausage out of deer or elk and have it taste OK. All of my attempts so far have been failures. I've even tried one recipe from UWN that held promise. Alas, it was way too salty and ended up being only useful for spaghetti sauce. Any pointers?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want cured, semi-cured, or fresh sausage? Tell me what recipe it was? Was it one of mine? Morton Salt Company reduced the recommended amount of Tender Quick per pound for health reasons. I changed the recipes accordingly and noted such in this rather long thread.
> 
> Here, I just made this one, a summer sausage, using swan and pork (added coriander):
> 
> This is an easy one. Remember that salami or summer sausage doesn't have to be stuffed in fancy casings. You can roll it out as a stick, shape it with aluminum foil or Saran wrap, roll it in a clean handkerchief, or make a loaf in a bread pan. You'll need a meat thermometer.
> *
> Summer Sausage 1969
> 2 lbs - ground meat (fat 10% to 20%)
> 1 tbsp - Morton's Tender Quick cure
> 1 tsp - sugar
> 1/2 tsp - mustard seed
> 1/4 tsp - garlic powder
> 1 tsp - black pepper
> 1/2 tsp - liquid smoke
> 1 cup - water
> 
> Mix all ingredients with ground meat
> Stuff into 3" casings or shape as desired
> Refrigerate for 48 hours
> Bake in oven 4 to 8 hours @ 225°F until internal temperature is 152°F*
> 
> Notes:
> > No smoker needed with this basic, do-it-in-the-kitchen, recipe.
> > To avoid sour spots it's best to cut up the meat in small chunks, mix all the ingredients well, then grind.
> > I grind my wild game in a kidney plate or cut it into 1 1/2" pieces and then freeze in 7 lb blocks. Why 7 lbs? It gives me room to add beef, pork and/or fat until I have 10 lbs total. I use base-10 as much as I can; it's easy on the arithmetic when adding cures and spices.
Click to expand...

.....


----------



## Catherder

I got it from the big game forum and hadn't at the time perused over here. It wasn't one of yours. 

This is the recipe;


4 to 6 pounds elk meat, well-trimmed (or other venison)
2 to 3 pounds pork fat, well-trimmed (2-1 ratio meat to fat)
1 tablespoon dry thyme
1 tablespoon dry oregano
1 tablespoon dry sage
2 tablespoons salt
1 cup finely chopped onion
1/2 cup finely chopped garlic
1/2 cup crushed red chili pepper flakes, (optional)
1 to 2 cups roasted, peeled, and diced green chili peppers (optional)
Sun-dried tomatoes (optional)
Additional garlic (optional)
10 to 15 feet sausage casing
1/2 cup maple syrup (for breakfast sausage - optional)


We found it to be way heavy on the saltiness. I think I might have liked it better as is without so much salt, but I'm not sure about the kids, who love sausage patties/links but are even fussier than their old man. What I'd like to have is something for fresh sausage that we'd freeze and use for sausage patties (or links) and for ground sausage to be used on pizzas or in sauces.


----------



## wyogoob

*fresh venison sausage*



Catherder said:


> I got it from the big game forum and hadn't at the time perused over here. It wasn't one of yours.
> 
> This is the recipe;
> 
> 4 to 6 pounds elk meat, well-trimmed (or other venison)
> 2 to 3 pounds pork fat, well-trimmed (2-1 ratio meat to fat)
> 1 tablespoon dry thyme
> 1 tablespoon dry oregano
> 1 tablespoon dry sage
> 2 tablespoons salt
> 1 cup finely chopped onion
> 1/2 cup finely chopped garlic
> 1/2 cup crushed red chili pepper flakes, (optional)
> 1 to 2 cups roasted, peeled, and diced green chili peppers (optional)
> Sun-dried tomatoes (optional)
> Additional garlic (optional)
> 10 to 15 feet sausage casing
> 1/2 cup maple syrup (for breakfast sausage - optional)
> 
> We found it to be way heavy on the saltiness. I think I might have liked it better as is without so much salt, but I'm not sure about the kids, who love sausage patties/links but are even fussier than their old man. What I'd like to have is something for fresh sausage that we'd freeze and use for sausage patties (or links) and for ground sausage to be used on pizzas or in sauces.


:shock: The weight numbers in the recipe have a wide range, but the amounts for the spices, especially the salt, stays the same, kinda weird. IMO not enough salt for 9 lbs of meat, but a little high for 6 lbs.

Try this:
*Basic fresh sausage recipe:

6 lbs - venison
4 lbs - pork butt
3 tbsp - salt
1 tbsp - coriander
1 tbsp - sugar
1 tbsp - fennel seed (freshly cracked if you want more flavor)
2 tsp - coarse black pepper
2 cups - ice water

Cut meat in chunks, 1 1/2" max,
Keep frosty, 
Add water and spices, 
Mix well, 
Keep frosty,
Grind 3/16" to 1/4"

Make patties or stuff in casings.
Keep in fridge 3 days and then freeze.*

I am buying more and more pre-packaged mixes these days. These spice mixes look good fresh venison sausage:
The Sausagemaker #91802 Low salt
PS Seasonings - #260 or #368 mix


----------



## wyogoob

*celery sausage*

Celery sausage is what made Baltimore great...uh...maybe it was the other way around. Baltimore's trademark sausage can be eaten as a country sausage for dinner, a breakfast sausage, or jacked-up with Cayenne pepper and gobbled up at tailgate parties.

It's my first attempt making, or eating, this unique sausage. The spices work well with wild game. So far we've had patties for breakfast and links cooked on the grill served on a deli bun for dinner. It is a fresh sausage, so store in a fridge for 4 or 5 days or freeze. A good-tasting sausage and easy to make; well worth trying.










This is my wild game version of the famous Baltimore Celery Sausage, a country and breakfast type sausage.

*Goob's Venison Celery Sausage:*

*Ingredients*: 
5 lb - ground pork
5 lb - wild game
10 tsp - cumin, ground
10 tsp - celery seed
10 tsp - canning salt
10 tsp - Italian seasoning 
5 tsp - black pepper
3 tsp - Cayenne pepper (optional)
2 cups - ice water

*Instructions:* 
Grind meat thru 3/4" plate or cut into 1" pieces. Keep frosty.
Add ingredients to the water.
Mix ingredients with meat for 4 to 5 minutes.
Set meat in freezer to get frosty.
Grind thru 3/16" or 1/4" plate.

Stuff into 32mm to 35mm casings.
or:
Make into patties.
Store in refrigerator for 12 hours before using.

*Cooking Directions: *Charcoal or gas grill: Charcoal grill - allow white ash to form on coals. Gas grill - pre-heat to medium-low heat. Links should be placed on rack 6-9 inches above heat, turn links every 2-3 minutes for approximately 25 minutes or until links turn golden brown. The sausage will cook faster with the lid closed.

Stovetop: Place links in a skillet and add enough water to cover links half way. Cover and heat at medium temperature for 10 minutes turning sausage links once. Cook for an additional 10 minutes without the cover.

Broiling in the oven: Place links in a pan and add 1/2 cup of water. Place pan on broiler rack at least 8 inches below broiler. Turn links every 4 to 5 minutes for approximately 20 minutes.


----------



## Moostickles

I had a dream last night that Goob was working on a new recipe for urine cured elk... Is that weird?


----------



## wyogoob

*elk celery sausage*



Moostickles said:


> I had a dream last night that Goob was working on a new recipe for urine cured elk... Is that weird?


Yes, that is weird.

Grilled elk celery sausage:













































.


----------



## Critter

I think that I am just going to go live with Goob and gain a couple hundred poinds trying out all of his goodies.


----------



## Moostickles

wyogoob said:


> Moostickles said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dream last night that Goob was working on a new recipe for urine cured elk... Is that weird?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is weird.
Click to expand...

I don't know what's weirder, urine cured meat or dreaming about Goob... :lol:


----------



## wyogoob

*elk celery sausage pasta*

Sausage really goes well with pasta. Try some Elk Celery Sausage with bowtie pasta:









Celery Sausage and Bowtie Pasta

Ingredients:
12 oz pkg - bowtie pasta
16 oz - celery sausage, cooked and sliced 1/4" thick
2 tbsp - butter
4 oz - mushrooms, sliced
3 - green onions, sliced
14 - cherry tomatoes, halved
parsley

Directions:
> Cook pasta, drain and place into a large bowl.
> Over medium heat melt butter and cook sausage, mushrooms, and onions for 7 to 10 minutes, stirring frequently. 
> Add sausage and veggies to the pasta and mix well.
> Transfer to a casserole dish, stir in the tomatoes and then garnish with parsley.


----------



## duneman101

I put together some Deer Summer Sausages the other day.

recipe

13 lbs deer
2.5 lbs pork butt
hi mountain summer sausage kit

cut meat into 1 inch cubes and ran through small blade on my kitchen aide grinder, mixed deer and pork, mixed in spice mix, stuffed into long casings and let sit in the fridge over night. two hours before you plan on smoking take the meat out of the fridge, it should be room temp before going into the smoker. tried to put logs into smoker but they were too long to fit hanging from a rack so i drilled some holes and put hooks in the top of the smoker and they fit like a glove. preheat smoker to 225 deg, hang sausages add a little water to the water pan, dump the hickory dust on the burner and check em out in 4 1/2 hours. the short log was right at 162 deg at the three hour mark, so i pulled it, wiped it down with a damp wet wash cloth and hung it to dry while the others were finishing. the other three logs were a lot longer and took an additional hour or so to hit 156 deg. wiped them all down, hanged them to air dry for an hour or two. i cut them into 1 pound piece and a few half pound piece and vacum sealed them all.

i am going to invest in a vertical stuffer, my old lever action stuffer was darn near impossible to run by myself.


----------



## wyogoob

Lookin' good Duneman101. You're right, those long casings are tough to stuff by yourself


----------



## duneman101

wyogoob said:


> Lookin' good Duneman101. You're right, those long casings are tough to stuff by yourself


Yeah especially when you are using one of these old pieces of crap...


----------



## N8ON

This post has been awesome for a new guy to processing, thanks goob. My mouth salivates every time I look at it. I tried a cracked pepper and garlic Hi Mountain pre-mix in the oven. The consistency of the summer sausage was great, but the garlic was just too strong. I probably put too much spice in. I am going to try jalapeno and cheese summer sausage in a smoker, what type of wood would you suggest?


----------



## wyogoob

N8ON said:


> This post has been awesome for a new guy to processing, thanks goob. My mouth salivates every time I look at it. I tried a cracked pepper and garlic Hi Mountain pre-mix in the oven. The consistency of the summer sausage was great, but the garlic was just too strong. I probably put too much spice in. I am going to try jalapeno and cheese summer sausage in a smoker, what type of wood would you suggest?


thanks

I like jalapeno and cheese in the oven, no smoke. If smoked I use a little hickory. Adding liquid smoke and then cooking in the oven is an easy way to "smoke" summer sausage.

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## N8ON

I will let you know how it turns out. Good to know that you like the oven for jalapeno and cheese, for me it is probably easier that way. I just ordered the Hi temp cheese from Cabelas so as soon it comes I will give it a go.
A suggestion for those in my boat that don't have a sausage stuffer laying around. I put the sausage in my Jerky Blaster (fancy caulking gun), left the end off and pushed the meat in the casing that way. I am new to this, but I felt it worked pretty well.


----------



## wyogoob

Pretty creative with the Jerky Blaster N8ON!

Don't get that high-temp cheese too hot, it liquifies and when it cools leaves a void.

Check out PS Seasonings for high-temp cheese. They have the most varieties and the best prices.

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## N8ON

Well I finally cooked my jalepeno cheese summer sausage, and I am kind of bummed. I used five pounds of pork, ten pounds of elk, and 1.25 pounds of hi-temp cheddar cheese. I used the Hi mountain jalepeno summer sausage kit, and I wasn't overly impressed with the flavor. The density of the sausage was good, but the jalepeno flavoring was pretty strong and not very appetizing. I have a hard time eating food after cooking it and at first thought that was the problem, but I gave it too a few other people to try and they had similar reactions (and my nephews eat anything). I tried the Hi-mountain garlic and cracked pepper summer sausage and it seemed a little strong as well, so maybe I need to try some of Goobs homemade recipes.


----------



## wyogoob

The High Mountain kits are usually heavy on the garlic, which to many is a good thing.

How long did you let the sausage sit before giving it the "taste test"? I'll always eat some right out of the smoker but won't make any judgements on flavor for 48 hrs or more. 

The jalapeño flavor will dissapate with age. My jalapeño sausage is usually not strong enough.


----------



## N8ON

That is good to know. I ate some the same day, but after smelling it the 24 hours prior marinating and cooking I couldn't take the taste. Like I said previously that is normal for me. I last smoked some meatloaf that everyone loved and wanted the leftovers, but I couldn't touch it. I tried the sausage again about two weeks later, when I used the family as taste tester. Maybe I will give it a few more weeks in the freezer and hope the jalepeno flavor lightens a little. The more I think about it maybe I should just try an original summer sausage recipe. That is what I grew up on!


----------



## archerben

I've never been too impressed with the High Mountain kits. I've since started buying my seasoning from PS Seasoning and Tri-B Butcher Supply in Draper. In fall 2011 I made two batches of Jalepeno and Cheddar summer sausage side by side. In one batch I used seasoning from PS Seasoning. In the other batch I used WyoGoobs recipe from earlier in this thread. They both turned out great, but Goobs recipe seemed to have a more complex flavor to it that set it above the pre-mixed seasoning.


----------



## wyogoob

*best pork keilbasa*

Made some pork kielbasa (Polish sausage), a Valentine's present for Mrs Goob...and who says I'm not a romantic:









About 75-25, lean to fat pork. The frosty meat was ground through a 3/4" plate and then the premix #1-106 from Butcher & Packer Co. was mixed in along with a little pink salt and some binder. The sausage was then ground and stuffed using a 1/4" plate. About one-half of the casings were 32mm collagen and the rest were 32mm hog casings. This pic shows a close-up both types of casing. The wrinkly ones are the hog casings: 









The Butcher & Packer Co. premix has a great flavor; exactly like store-bought Polish sausage. I added an additional tablespoon of garlic powder to suit Mrs Goob's tastes. Snuck in a little Amesphos to make the sausage "plump" up when cooked. Liquid smoke was used instead of a smoker (lazy sausagemaker) The sausage is not cured so it was cooked to an internal temp of 160° F. I prefer the hog casings over collagen for Kielbasa but I'm trying to use up some old stock of collagen casings.









Ended up with about 27 lbs total:









It is a good spice mix for pork. The mild-flavored sausage's appearance, flavor, consistancy, and moisture is similar to kielbasa from the best of delicatessens. Great on the grill, in casseroles, with sauerkraut, or sliced and served with crackers and cheese.





































.


----------



## wyogoob

*recipe - Chaurice*

*Chaurice*:









Made Chaurice, say (shore-EESE), for the first time. Chaurice is like a Cajun version of chorizo but without the vinegar. It's served with beans, rice, and greens. Like Andouille, it can be made as a stand alone sausage or a strong-flavored sausage used as a seasoning. This is my first attempt at making Chaurice. Here's the recipe:

*Chaurice Venison Sausage #1*

*Ingredients:
4 lbs - deer or elk, ground ¾"
2 lbs - pork fat, ground ¾"
1 Medium - yellow onion, minced
3 Tbsp - garlic, minced
1 ½ tsp - Cayenne pepper
4 tsp - chili powder
2 tsp - crushed red pepper
8 tsp - plain salt
2 tsp - black pepper
1 Tbsp - fresh thyme leaves, chopped or 1 tsp powdered thyme
5 tbsp - fresh parsley, minced
½ tsp - powered Bay leaf
½ tsp - allspice
4 Tbsp - paprika
2 tsp - cumin (optional)
½ tsp - pink salt (optional)
* 









*Instructions:
Combine all ingredients in a large bowl and mix thoroughly.
Place all of your grinding equipment in the freezer 20 minutes hour before grinding.
Grind the frosty meat through a ¼" to ?" plate. 
Stuff into 24" long 22mm to 24mm sheep casings. 
Keep in fridge for 4 days or package and freeze. 
Optional - Smoke at 185° with 1 pan full of Pecan wood.
Serve with beans, rice, or greens.
* 
I ground/stuffed the meat through a 5/16" plate. 
Might use a higher ratio of pork the next time and fresher crushed red pepper flakes.

I smoked it with Pecan wood to an internal temperature of 160°:









It's dark sausage, the nature of whitetail deer meat. I think I'll add a little curing salt the next time I make Chaurice with wild game. That will impart a more reddish color to the sausage:









It has a good flavor but could be spicier. The Chaurice I have eaten was pretty hot. Like I said before the crushed red pepper was getting old. Also, I backed off on the Cayenne pepper some just to be safe. Next time I'll put in the full amount.


----------



## wyogoob

*recipe - Bangers*

*Bangers:*









Bangers is *THE* sausage of the United Kingdom and Ireland. Traditionally the sausage was made with lots of pork fat, bread crumbs and water. If it was cooked too fast the sausage would burst with a loud 'bang'

I've eaten Bangers a couple of times but this is the first time for making it. And yes, I cooked it too fast; two sausages burst at the same time and about blew the lid off the skillet!! 

Here's my version of Bangers, made from whitetail deer and pork:

*Bangers Seasoning:
5 tsp - white pepper
2 ½ tsp - mace
2 ¼ tsp - salt
2 tsp - ginger
2 tsp - sage
1/2 tsp - nutmeg

Sausage:
5 lbs - deer or elk, ground ¾"
2 lbs - pork fat, ground ¾"
3 cups - dry unseasoned bread crumbs
3 cups - canned chicken broth
7 tsp to 14 tsp - Banger seasoning
22mm to 24 mm - sheep casings
* 









*Instructions:
Combine all ingredients in a large bowl and mix thoroughly.
Place all of your grinding equipment in the freezer 20 minutes hour before grinding.
Put meat into a bag and set in the freezer until partially frozen.
Grind partially-frozen meat through a 3/16" to 1/4" plate. 
Stuff into 24" long 22mm to 24mm sheep casings. 
Keep in fridge for 4 days or package and freeze.
Serve as a breakfast sausage. 
Poach in 150° water for 10 - 15 minutes and then fry in butter until brown.
* 
** Can use 3 ½ lbs of wild game and 3 ½ lbs of pork butt. *

Any sausage that has bread crumbs in it is super hard to grind and stuff. It's very important that the meat is partially frozen while grinding.

I accidentally put over twice as much Banger seasoning in this batch of sausage. :roll: Actually, it's not all that bad for whitetail deer, but I will back off on the seasoning the next time.


----------



## Catherder

wyogoob said:


> :shock: The weight numbers in the recipe have a wide range, but the amounts for the spices, especially the salt, stays the same, kinda weird. IMO not enough salt for 9 lbs of meat, but a little high for 6 lbs.
> 
> Try this:
> Basic fresh sausage recipe (with 1 tbsp less salt):
> 
> 6 lbs - venison
> 4 lbs - pork butt
> 3 tbsp - salt
> 1 tbsp - coriander
> 1 tbsp - sugar
> 1 tbsp - fennel seed (cracked if you want more flavor)
> 2 tsp - coarse black pepper
> 2 cups - ice water
> 
> Cut meat in chunks, 1 1/2" max,
> Keep frosty,
> Add water and spices,
> Mix well,
> Keep frosty,
> Grind 3/16" to 1/4"
> 
> Make patties or stuff in casings.
> Keep in fridge 3 days and then freeze.
> 
> I am buying more and more pre-packaged mixes these days. These spice mixes look good for fresh venison sausage:
> The Sausagemaker #91802 Low salt
> PS Seasonings - #260 or #368 mix


I gave this a try with some venison and it was a winner!:O||:

Thanks Goob!


----------



## elkmule123

Does the size of the grinding plate affect how the sausage turns out?


----------



## wyogoob

elkmule123 said:


> Does the size of the grinding plate affect how the sausage turns out?


Yes.

As does temperature of meat, temperature of grinder housing and auger, type of meat, amount of fat, amount of water (if any), type of auger, how sharp the blade is, how flat the plate is, the use and the amount of soy protein powders (non-fat dry milk), how well distributed the spice mixture is mixed in the meat, type of casings, how the meat is stuffed, whether or not the sausage is cured, semi-cured, or fresh.

If I only had 2 plates they would be 3/16" and 3/8". That is odd really because I use a 3/4" and an 1/8" the most. The 3/4" mixes the spices into the meat as it grinds it very coarse. An 1/8" plate is very very tough to use. The meat has to be frosty; everything thing has to be just right. Mrs Goob has to have all her burger ground 1/8". Most burger is ground through a 3/16" plate. :?


----------



## 35whelen

in laws gave me an electric grinder/ stuffer for my birthday and I hope to shoot my first antelope monday. will have to try some of these


----------



## Dodger

Hey Goob, I have a question - when you say 25-30% fat, do you mean by percentage by weight? If you buy a pork butt from the store, how do you know what percentage is fat and what percentage is meat?

Also, any chance we could get a Bratwurst recipe?

Thanks for this thread.


----------



## wyogoob

Great questions Dodger.

25% to 30% by weight Those percentages were cut and pasted from my old recipes. Pork butt is trimmed pretty lean these days, may only have 20% to 25% fat now.

Check this out:
15lbs of 25% fatty pork
15lbs of 0% fatty elk
Add water and spices and mix together = 32lbs of 12% fatty sausage. That's pretty lean for fresh sausage like breakfast or bratwurst but OK for summer or salami sausage.

Now this:
10lbs of 25% fatty pork
20lbs of 0% fatty elk
Add water and spices and mix together = 32lbs of 8% fatty sausage. No good for fresh sausage like breakfast or bratwurst and minimum for summer or salami sausage.

I have a great recipe for fresh bratwurst. It won an award at the Wisconsin State Fair back in the day. It's highly perishable; made with eggs, milk, fresh parsley. You can't smoke or freeze this type of sausage. I dont have a house full of kids and don't party anymore so I kinda quit making sausages that have a short shelf life. And it just not worth all the mess for a small batch.

That old fresh brat recipe is still pretty popular at whitetail deer camp back home. 

I'm using pre-mix spices these days. There's some great ones out their. I think P & S Seasonings has at least 25 different bratwurst pre-mixes. One tastes like hot wings...uh, makes perfect sense. 

I thought I posted my brat recipes, if not I'll get them out.


----------



## Dodger

So I guess the moral of the story is to cut the fat from a pork butt and weigh both to figure out what your percentages are? Do you just ask them for fat scraps at the grocery counter or buy some salt pork to make up the difference?

I would love to hear that fresh Brat recipe and any other brat recipes you have. You talked about posting one earlier in this thread (page 5, I think) but I didn't actually see one. And I love me some brats. :EAT:

Sausages are the best camping food ever.


----------



## Dunkem

Dodger said:


> So I guess the moral of the story is to cut the fat from a pork butt and weigh both to figure out what your percentages are? Do you just ask them for fat scraps at the grocery counter or buy some salt pork to make up the difference?
> 
> I would love to hear that fresh Brat recipe and any other brat recipes you have. You talked about posting one earlier in this thread (page 5, I think) but I didn't actually see one. And I love me some brats. :EAT:
> 
> Sausages are the best camping food ever.


Ask the butcher to get you an untrimed butt,that will get your fat up to around 30% roughly


----------



## wyogoob

Dodger said:


> So I guess the moral of the story is to cut the fat from a pork butt and weigh both to figure out what your percentages are? No, there's lots of fat in the muscle groups. Just figure 20% - 25%. It'll be fine.
> 
> Do you just ask them for fat scraps at the grocery counter or buy some salt pork to make up the difference? Salt pork is too expensive and too salty. I just get scraps or fat from the grocer. Getting tough these days though. Meat is coming pre-trimmed. I usually get a 60lb chub (box) of pork scraps every hunting season. Package and freeze it in 7lb - 10lb packages. What I don't use I give away or sell. I have some for sell now. Are you coming through Evanston anytime soon?
> 
> When pork prices are low I will buy a box of butts too.
> 
> I would love to hear that fresh Brat recipe and any other brat recipes you have. You talked about posting one earlier in this thread (page 5, I think) but I didn't actually see one. And I love me some brats. :EAT:
> 
> OK, I'll look.
> 
> Sausages are the best camping food ever.


...........................


----------



## Dodger

That makes sense. I'll have to check with the local butcher and see if he has some untrimmed pork or just figure the 20-25% and do the calculating from there for the balance. 

I've got a cow elk tag that I need to fill here. And, I can't find any updates on the ice at the Gorge. Once I have my elk tagged and there is some good ice, I've got an appointment with some burbot at the Gorge so I'll be through Evanston then. That could be anywhere from 2-4 weeks from now depending on when I get my elk.

I was going to use some venison for sausage but my wife and I ate it all since September. :shock:


----------



## wyogoob

*recipe - fresh bratwurst #2*

See Fresh Bratwurst recipe #1:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/17909-bratwurst.html

Here's Fresh Bratwurst recipe #2:

Ingredients:
7lbs - fatty pork butt (can use 5lbs of fatty pork mixed with 5lbs of wild game) 
3 lbs - veal
1 pint - whole milk
4 - eggs
1 cup - minced onion
2 cups - soy powder (can use non-fat dry milk)
1 tbsp - white pepper
1 tbsp - mace
1 tsp - ginger
6 tbsp - salt
3 tbsp - minced fresh parsley

Directions:
Grind or cut meat into 3/4" to 1" chunks, keep frosty.
Mix all the ingredients with meat, keep frosty.
Grind thru 1/8" or 3/16" plate, preferably 1/8".
Keep the meat and the grinding and stuffing equipment frosty.
Immediately stuff into 28mm to 32mm casings, preferably sheep casings.
Make links 7" long.

Store in fridge - 5 days max.
Store in freezer - 10 days max


----------



## wyogoob

Dodger said:


> That makes sense. I'll have to check with the local butcher and see if he has some untrimmed pork or just figure the 20-25% and do the calculating from there for the balance.
> 
> I've got a cow elk tag that I need to fill here. And, I can't find any updates on the ice at the Gorge. Once I have my elk tagged and there is some good ice, I've got an appointment with some burbot at the Gorge so I'll be through Evanston then. That could be anywhere from 2-4 weeks from now depending on when I get my elk.
> 
> I was going to use some venison for sausage but my wife and I ate it all since September. :shock:


Sounds good. I should be around. Ask a butcher to save trimmings for you.

Call the Sports Authority in Rock Springs for Gorge fishing info at (307) 362-4208

or Sports World in Evanston at (307) 789-6788

Good luck with the elk hunt. I still have a cow tag that goes till Jan 31.

.


----------



## Dodger

Thanks for the recipes Goob. I am definitely looking forward to trying them out.

There's a post in the General Fishing section this morning that is saying 8" at Firehole. I guess it's time, though I'm not surprised with the temperatures. 

My tag also goes to January 31 but I'm hoping to get it done before the end of the year.


----------



## gdog

Goob....snack stick/slim jim questions....

Mixing elk with pork and having to bring the internal temp up to 165 (so I've read, since this pork won't have been in the deep freeze for +20 days)...will it cause the fat to render up and make the sticks turn out bad? Any experience here?

Or are you better to stick with beef trimmings....


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


> Goob....snack stick/slim jim questions....
> 
> Mixing elk with pork and having to bring the internal temp up to 165 (so I've read, since this pork won't have been in the deep freeze for +20 days)...will it cause the fat to render up and make the sticks turn out bad? Any experience here?
> 
> Or are you better to stick with beef trimmings....


165°??????????


----------



## 35whelen

what is a good antelope sausage link recipe for a first timer attempting link sausage? i have a grinder with "stuff" setting


----------



## wyogoob

35whelen said:


> what is a good antelope sausage link recipe for a first timer attempting link sausage? i have a grinder with "stuff" setting


Are you looking for a breakfast sausage, table sausage, or something for the grill? Do you have the casings yet?

I'm not a big fan of fresh sausages made from antelope. If using antelope for breakfast links I recommend using at least 50% pork. IMO antelope is better when made into semi-cured and/or smoked sausage.

I would look at these recipes in this thread:
> Mettwurst - post #19 - great recipe for antelope
> Bologna - post #46 - great for antelope if at least 33% pork
> fresh game sausage - post #102 - never used antelope on this recipe
> celery sausage - post #103 - just fantastic with elk
> Chaurice - post #121 - works good with deer and elk
> Bratwurst - post #134 - antelope makes good bratwurst use at least 33% pork and throw a little "heat" in the spice mixture.

.


----------



## wyogoob

*best keilbasa*



wyogoob said:


> Made some pork kielbasa (Polish sausage), a Valentine's present for Mrs Goob...and who says I'm not a romantic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 75-25, lean to fat pork. The frosty meat was ground through a 3/4" plate and then the premix #1-106 from Butcher & Packer Co. was mixed in along with a little pink salt and some binder. The sausage was then ground and stuffed using a 1/4" plate. About one-half of the casings were 32mm collagen and the rest were 32mm hog casings. This pic shows a close-up both types of casing. The wrinkly ones are the hog casings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Butcher & Packer Co. premix has a great flavor; similar to store-bought Polish sausage; better actually. I added an additional tablespoon of garlic powder to suit Mrs Goob's tastes. Snuck in a little Amesphos to make the sausage "plump" up when cooked. Liquid smoke was used instead of a smoker (lazy sausagemaker) The sausage is not cured so it was cooked to an internal temp of 160° F. I prefer the hog casings over collagen for Kielbasa but I'm trying to use up some old stock of collagen casings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up with about 27 lbs total:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a good spice mix for pork. The mild-flavored sausage's appearance, flavor, consistancy, and moisture is similar to kielbasa from the best of delicatessens. Great on the grill, in casseroles, with sauerkraut, or sliced and served with crackers and cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Last week I found a couple of packages of this stuff in the bottom of the freezer.

*Best keilbasa (Polish Sausage) I ever ate. wow*

.


----------



## wyogoob

*soppressada*

Here's some pics of some Soppressata I made:

February 2014 - Arrow points to 25 lbs of Soppressata:


Pressed the sausages with a weighted board for a week. This was too much weight. It squeezed a lot of the moisture out of the sausage:


The flattened sausages were lightly smoked with 1/2 pan of oak sawdust and then hung in a cool basement to dry cure:


June 2014 - They are fully cured and have a dog-bone shape similar to a couple of high-end Italian Soppressata varieties I've seen:


August 2014 - Took the sausages down and stored them in a 2-gallon ziplok bag in the fridge at 45°. I put a damp paper towel with the sausages. The bag was not closed. After the soppressata took on a nice white mold I hung them up to dry a little:


Happy Holidays 2014:


April 1 2015 - Removed the moldy casing and dusted the soppressata with cayenne. The soppressata is over 13 months old at this point:


Store bought:


----------



## elkmule123

Does adding the weight to squeeze out moisture speed up the process?


----------



## wyogoob

elkmule123 said:


> Does adding the weight to squeeze out moisture speed up the process?


Yes, and that's bad. The outside dries before the inside. That makes a rind on the outside and leaves air pockets in the middle when you take the weight off. Also, uneven curing can cause sour spots in the center of dry-cured sausage.

I used perforated casings that allow the sausage to slowly breath yet let the moisture escape oh so slowly.

The sausage hung too long and could have been stuffed a little tighter.

The shape the sausage took after drying is strange.

.


----------



## elkmule123

Could you leave the weight on during the entire curing time to solve the uneven curing? Isn't this how prosciutto is done?


----------



## wyogoob

elkmule123 said:


> Could you leave the weight on during the entire curing time to solve the uneven curing? Isn't this how prosciutto is done?


 You might be able to keep the soppressata between the boards. That's the way landjaeger is done.

Prosciutto is different. The meat is salted down and it has a layer of fat and then skin on it. Prosciutto is pressed and dry-cured for 9 months up to 24 months. Most use a heavy-mesh ham press instead of boards.

.


----------



## elkmule123

I knew that the prosciutto was salted, but didn't know about the press. I just assumed it was weighted down due to the shape of the ham is some of the pictures I've come across. Have you made prosciutto before? Or even the landjaeger?


----------



## elkmule123

wyogoob said:


> The sausage hung too long and could have been stuffed a little tighter.
> .


I'm sure alot of this probably comes from experience, but how do you tell that its being stuffed tight enough, besides the obvious air pockets. This was part of the problem I ran into while make some sausage links and the brats that I made last fall. I tried making the links after I stuffed the casing and it kept breaking on me. And of course the break wouldn't be perpendicular to the link, it would spiral up the sausage link. So I tried making the links as they came out of the stuff, but that didn't work well because it would keep unwinding the previous link. Part of that was due to the fact that I'm using my kitchen aid mixer. So I went back to making them after, but would have to push the meat back and forth to make enough room to make the link. At no point can I just grab the long meat link twist it in the air like you see in the cooking shows.


----------



## Dunkem

elkmule123 said:


> I'm sure alot of this probably comes from experience, but how do you tell that its being stuffed tight enough, besides the obvious air pockets. This was part of the problem I ran into while make some sausage links and the brats that I made last fall. I tried making the links after I stuffed the casing and it kept breaking on me. And of course the break wouldn't be perpendicular to the link, it would spiral up the sausage link. So I tried making the links as they came out of the stuff, but that didn't work well because it would keep unwinding the previous link. Part of that was due to the fact that I'm using my kitchen aid mixer. So I went back to making them after, but would have to push the meat back and forth to make enough room to make the link. At no point can I just grab the long meat link twist it in the air like you see in the cooking shows.


Stuffed to tight.Make sure the casings slide easily of the horn,Ive found that if you put a little veg oil on the horn it helps.


----------



## elkmule123

I was actually holding the casing on the horn and letting the meat pull it off. My first attempt just pull the entire casing bundle of the horn so that's how why I started holding it, but I have noticed that I was holding it to tight once and the air in the casing couldn't escape. I'm still trying to learn.:mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob

elkmule123 said:


> I knew that the prosciutto was salted, but didn't know about the press. I just assumed it was weighted down due to the shape of the ham is some of the pictures I've come across. Have you made prosciutto before? Or even the landjaeger?


I have made landjaeger 3 times, once it spoiled from the bacteria on the wooden cutting board I used as a press.

I have not made prosciutto but I have a stainless mesh ham (prosciutto) press. Just haven't found the time.

.


----------



## wyogoob

elkmule123 said:


> I was actually holding the casing on the horn and letting the meat pull it off. My first attempt just pull the entire casing bundle of the horn so that's how why I started holding it, but I have noticed that I was holding it to tight once and the air in the casing couldn't escape. I'm still trying to learn.:mrgreen:


I usually stuff sausage by myself these days. On the tough2stuff sausage I'll use an electric stuffer with a rheostat. I can turn it down slow and control the stuffing flow and pressure easily. With my hand crank stuffers the meat stuffs slower on the up swing than on the downswing and it's tough2stuff alone with them babies.

"Stuffed tight" is not as important as stuffed with no air pockets.

"Massage" the sausage after stuffing. Even the pressure up in the casing by squeezing more meat down into the start end. Roll the sausage out on a table like you would when lubricating a shell casing.

Every sausage/casing combination has it's own stuffing pressure. Breakfast sausage gets just a natural flow with very little back pressure on the meat as it enters the casing. On the other hand I have to hold a 5" bologna casing on the horn as tight as I can with all my might. Usually my fingers cramp up before I can stuff an 18" long, 5" diameter casing. I'll use protein-lined casings for dry-cured salamis. Protein-lined casings stick to the meat as it dries, giving it that old-world shriveled look. Be careful though, they split easily when stuffing.

If you are using a binder, Fermento, or powdered milk, stuff the sausage into the casings as soon as the meat is mixed with the ingredients and THEN let the sausage cure or bloom later. Don't just put the mixed sausage in a tub to cure overnight or longer like some suggest. Those additives quickly make the meat super sticky and super hard to stuff, and just impossible to stuff and grind.

2" to 2 1/2" diameter salami casings are the norm for wild game. Practice on them. Keep the casing at the end of the horn not up against the nut where you can't reach it with your "casing" hand. Prick the starting end of the casing to get rid of the air pocket(s) from sliding the new casing on. Then as the meat flows into the casing periodically open up your grip between your thumb and forefinger and let the air escape out by the base of your thumb. Purposely stuff one till it bursts then slice it open and look for air pockets. practice, practice, practice

I have a homemade size 32 grinder that with two people that know what they're doing will grind and stuff salamis and summer sausage without any air pockets and as fast as you can throw the meat in the grinder. On the other hand I have a $100 #10 grinder that will without fail leave air pockets in the center of the sausage . I think it's the ratio of the shaft size to the plate size. The shaft size is the same on a #32 and a #10. The bigger the ratio (smaller size grinder) the more it tends to leave a pocket behind the end of the shaft.

For semi-cured and dry-cured sausages the meat should be cold. Normally the warmer the meat the more air pockets there will be. There are a few exceptions. Stuffing and grinding at the same time is fast but there will be air pockets usually in the center following the auger shaft. When my wife was healthy we would stuff and grind at the same time. She pushed the meat thru the auger and I ran the casings. We were a great team, our salamis and summer sausages were perfect, no air pockets, great meat and fat definition. We teamed up on the stuffer too; then again she ran the crank handle and I ran the casings.

I don't fuss over sausage tightness much with fresh sausages like Italian, Boudin, Breakfast, and Bratwurst. That type of sausage gets stuffed loosely especially if it has phosphates in it. Phosphate additives are what make sausage juicy, retain moisture. It will also make the sausage "boil" and burst casings if the sausage is stuffed too tight.

Over cooking or cooking too fast will leave air pockets. An internal temperature of 152° is my max for salamis and summer sausages. Hell most of the sausages I make anymore don't even get cooked, they're just dry-cured. Fat will cook at a different rate than red meat, over-temps will melt the fat away leaving voids. One of my biggest shortcomings with sausage-making is over cooking. Sausage with cheese or jalapeno bits in it leaves terrible air pockets if it's over cooked. Always check sausage temps first on the sticks that see the highest temp, usually the back of the smoker or oven. Rotate the sausage if you have to.


----------



## wyogoob

I'm not a big fan of landjaeger. However I am going to make it one more time and with a pre-mix.


----------



## wyogoob

A great way to make Salami is without casings. Just roll out a log the size you want, wrap it in Saran Wrap, set it in a cold fridge for a couple days and then put it in elastic netting. See post #61 in this thread for roll-out salami.

I will do some with netting and take some pictures.


----------



## elkmule123

Thanks for all the tips Wyogoob!!! I'll try them out. It definitely sounds like I was stuffing the brats to tight. I can definitely see what you are saying on cooking with too high of temps. I cooked some of my brats just after I cooked some steaks on my grill. The grill was hot for the steaks and over cooked the brat, somewhat drying them out.


----------



## wyogoob

elkmule123 said:


> I knew that the prosciutto was salted, but didn't know about the press. I just assumed it was weighted down due to the shape of the ham is some of the pictures I've come across. Have you made prosciutto before? Or even the landjaeger?


My research tells me prosciutto is pressed at first until the ham gets hard and then the press is taken off and the meat is hung to cure for a longer period of time. Like soppressata, there's a lot of different ways to make prosciutto. Some recipes call for taking the bone out, some don't. I will probably try the boneless method. I have some problems in the past with bone-souring on domestic and wild pig hams.

.


----------



## wyogoob

*pork keilbasa*

Here's a pic of some pork keilbasa:


Notice some of the sausage is shriveled, some is not. The shriveled ones were at the back of the oven and I didn't monitor them, didn't put a temp probe in the rear ones so they were probably 10° to 12° hotter internally when I took them out.

So they're a little dry, fine for cheese and crackers, but maybe overcooked for other dishes or grilling on a BBQ.


----------



## elkmule123

Those look good Wygoob. 
Hopefully one day I'll work up to making prosciutto, but for now I'm going to try smaller stuff like salami.


----------



## PolarXJ

There's a lot of good looking and I'm sure taste sausages Wygoob


----------



## swbuckmaster

I need to get my feet wet making sausage some time.


----------



## gdog

15 lbs of Goobs famous Freezer-Burnt Summer Sausage. Need to let it sit for 48 hrs and then off to the smoker or oven...haven't decided yet.


----------



## wyogoob

*no casing antelope pepperoni*

Okay, lets roll out some sausage without using casings:

Make a ball of sausage about the size of a slow-pitch softball. Here's some antelope pepperoni:


Lay down some Saran wrap and form the ball of sausage into a cylinder:


Rub some water or wine on the sausage and then wrap it tightly with with a couple layers of food wrap. I slobbered some cheap Italian white wine on these pepperoni sticks. Now roll it out until it is the desired diameter. You may have to unroll it and tighten the plastic wrap up one time to get the "slack" out of the food wrap:


♫ ♪ Keep rollin, rollin, rollin. ♫ ♪


After rolling the sausage out to the size wanted, store it in the fridge for 48 hours allowing the spices and cure to "blend." The meat will also take a "set", firm up, during this time. At this point the food wrap can be removed for cooking or smoking if desired. I like to leave the food wrap on if cooking the sausage in an oven. Here's some cooked and steamy pepperoni just out of the oven:


Remove the food wrap and allow the sausage to "bloom" at room temperature for a couple hours:


I like to put "no casing" sausages in netting:


It's easy.

.


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


> 15 lbs of Goobs famous Freezer-Burnt Summer Sausage. Need to let it sit for 48 hrs and then off to the smoker or oven...haven't decided yet.


That really looks good. How did it turn out?

.


----------



## wyogoob

*pepperoni*

Up until now I've never found a wild game pepperoni recipe I liked.

Tried out this seasoning blend from the Butcher & Packer and it's close to what I want or like.

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=86_114&products_id=372

Made 25 lbs, 4 different sizes:


It's really good right out of the oven and will only get better after a couple weeks in the fridge.


----------



## Dunkem

Oh my thats purty stuff!


----------



## gdog

wyogoob said:


> That really looks good. How did it turn out?
> 
> .


Have to say it was one of the best batches to date.

Actually working on another 15lb batch today with the addition of some jalapenos for some kick....


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


> Have to say it was one of the best batches to date.
> 
> Actually working on another 15lb batch today with the addition of some jalapenos for some kick....


Cool beans, glad it worked out for you. I'm doin' a 12lb batch of sausage with jalapenos too.

.


----------



## wyogoob

*pepperoni*



Dunkem said:


> Oh my thats purty stuff!


thank you



.


----------



## wyogoob

*smoked jalapeno pork rounds*

Here's an easy one. Jalapeno Pork stuffed in beef rounds. Very simple recipe, coarse ground and easy to stuff. Smoked lightly or cooked in the oven.
*
Jalapeno Pork Rounds*
*
Ingredients:*
7 lb - lean pork sirloin
5 lb - pork scraps
6 level tbsp - Morton's Tender Quick
2 tbsp - salt
3 tbsp - dextrose
4 tsp - garlic powder
12 ounce jar - diced jalapenos, drained
1 cup - ice water
*
Directions*:
Meat should be cut into 1" pieces or ran thru a grinder with a kidney plate
Mix all ingredients with meat.
Keep the meat frosty.
Grind thru 3/8" plate.
Stuff firmly into 40mm - 46mm beef rounds about 24 inches long.
Store in 40° fridge for 24 to 48 hrs.
Remove from fridge and let dry at room temp for 2 hours.
Smoke or cook in oven until internal temp is 152°. 
Store in fridge 24 hours before consuming.

*Notes:*
Simple recipe, easy sausage to make.
Smoking lightly with hickory or pecan is preferred.
No dextrose? Substitute with sugar.

Only a few ingredients:


Keep the meat frosty:


12.5 lbs of sausage:


5 STARS:


----------



## wyogoob

*jalapeno antelope summer sausage*

Everyone liked the Jalapeno Pork sausage so much I tried the same recipe with antelope instead of pork sirloin. Stuffed it in 2" synthetic casings. Wow!

Made 12.5 lbs of this:




.


----------



## wyogoob

*pepperoni recipe*



wyogoob said:


> Up until now I've never found a wild game pepperoni recipe I liked.
> 
> Tried out this seasoning blend from the Butcher & Packer and it's close to what I want or like.
> 
> http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=86_114&products_id=372
> 
> Made 25 lbs, 4 different sizes:
> 
> 
> It's really good right out of the oven and will only get better after a couple weeks in the fridge.


The pepperoni's cooked, been in the frige for a number of days and the cure has leveled out. Everyone is enjoying the sausage. I'm giving this 4 1/2 stars.

Here's the recipe. I used antelope:


*B & P Pepperoni*

*Ingredients**:
*8 lb - wild game
4 lb - pork scraps or pork butt
Butcher & Packer Pepperoni Pizza seasoning
7 level tbsp - Morton's Tender Quick
1 cup - ice water
1 tbsp - liquid smoke - optional*

Directions:*
Meat should be cut into 1" pieces or ran thru a grinder with a kidney plate
Follow Butcher & Packer instructions for the amount of seasoning
Mix all ingredients with meat.
Keep the meat frosty.
Grind thru 1/4" or 3/8" plate
Stuff firmly into 30mm to 2.5" diameter casings.
Store in 40° fridge for 24 to 48 hrs.
Smoke or cook in a 200° oven until the internal temp is 152°.
Cool in ice water until internal temp is 110°. 
Store in fridge 24 hours before consuming.

*Notes:*
Simple recipe, an easy sausage to make.
For more zip, add a tablespoon or two of ground crushed red pepper
Cooked in an oven with a very light smoke flavor is preferred.


----------



## Solist

Recently did a batch of cracked pepper summer sausage and figured I should be posting it to this thread as I have acquire alot of insight off of here. Only got the ending pics from the first batch. This is a 20 lb batch of 1/2 deer rib meat (as there is alot of talow in the ribs, did my best to remove it) with 1/2 pork mixture and thesausagemaker 91368 summer sausage mix. The mix is great tasting and inexpensive compare to what is offered elsewhere.

After the rest from the fridge: 















Packaged:








The next batch I decided on jalapeno and habanero. This is a 15 lb batch of 2/3 deer rib meat and 1/3 pork with 91368 summer sausage seasoning, 12 medium sized jalapenos, and 5 habaneros diced with a food processor.

Initial grind: 







Secondary:







Adding the seasoning and peppers:







Cure disolved in 16 oz of water: 







Stuffing with a mix match of casings (needed to use up from previous excess of batches):







Finished product ready for a rest before smoking:


----------



## Solist

After the rest they were ready for the smoker to reach an internal temp of 154:







Then a cool down to an internal temp of 80:







After a rest overnight in the fridge is was ready to taste and package:















It turned out great. Mild tasting and not to hot as I de-seeded the peppers before putting them into the food processor.


----------



## wyogoob

Oh boy, that's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## wyogoob

*pepperoni*



wyogoob said:


> Okay, lets roll out some sausage without using casings:
> .............................................................................................................
> 
> I like to put "no casing" sausages in netting:
> 
> 
> It's easy.
> 
> .


I hung one of the rolled out sausages in the basement for a week or so to let it dry a little: 


Ended up a little dry, but OK:


Not too many air pockets for hand-rolled:


.


----------



## Solist

Hope those didn't end up tasting like sweaty socks. I have yet to do a dry cured or semi-dry cured sausage. I have done some pepperoni in the past that I smoked to an IT of 154 and it turned out ok but nothing special. Wish I would have done a stick or two like that, as that resembles more of a traditional pepperoni.


----------



## Solist

*Elk Beer Brats*

Made some elk beer brats as my brat selection was getting low in the freezer. I ended up doing a 10 pound batch of 1/2 elk and 1/2 pork mixed with Hi Mountains Wisconsin style seasoning.

Up for the grind first was the pork that was already put through the kidney plate before freezing so that it saves a little space. Ground this down through a 10mm grinding plate:







Then for the elk that was ground through a kidney plate,10mm plate, and then through a 4.5mm plate:







Put the meat in the mixer with the seasoning:







And for the best part, the beer! Substituting the 1oz water per 1lb meat, and adding a little extra:







Stuffed:







Twisted:







Packaged after a night in the freezer:








Sausage making sure does equate to alot of dirty dishes. But the rewards far out weigh the time taken for preperation when you can be sitting around a campfire with a couple of these sitting in a half drank 24oz beer can over some coals boiling away.


----------



## Dunkem

Nice!! Neat little mixer you got.


----------



## wyogoob

Solist said:


> Made some elk beer brats as my brat selection was getting low in the freezer. I ended up doing a 10 pound batch of 1/2 elk and 1/2 pork mixed with Hi Mountains Wisconsin style seasoning.
> 
> Up for the grind first was the pork that was already put through the kidney plate before freezing so that it saves a little space. Ground this down through a 10mm grinding plate:
> View attachment 44233
> 
> Then for the elk that was ground through a kidney plate,10mm plate, and then through a 4.5mm plate:
> View attachment 44241
> 
> Put the meat in the mixer with the seasoning:
> View attachment 44249
> 
> And for the best part, the beer! Substituting the 1oz water per 1lb meat, and adding a little extra:
> View attachment 44257
> 
> Stuffed:
> View attachment 44265
> 
> Twisted:
> View attachment 44273
> 
> Packaged after a night in the freezer:
> View attachment 44281
> 
> 
> Sausage making sure does equate to alot of dirty dishes. But the rewards far out weigh the time taken for preperation when you can be sitting around a campfire with a couple of these sitting in a half drank 24oz beer can over some coals boiling away.


Nice work, thanks for posting. Have you checked out P & S Seasonings? They have a bajillion bratwurst spice mixes. Some are kinda weird.

http://www.psseasoning.com/

.


----------



## wyogoob

Solist said:


> ........................................................
> 
> Sausage making sure does equate to alot of dirty dishes. But the rewards far out weigh the time taken for preperation when you can be sitting around a campfire with a couple of these sitting in a half drank 24oz beer can over some coals boiling away.


Yer just one more weiner closer to colon cancer.

.


----------



## gdog

wyogoob said:


> Up until now I've never found a wild game pepperoni recipe I liked.
> 
> Tried out this seasoning blend from the Butcher & Packer and it's close to what I want or like.
> 
> http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=86_114&products_id=372


Goob....I'd imagine the Pepperoni mix would work good for a snack stick as well??


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


> Goob....I'd imagine the Pepperoni mix would work good for a snack stick as well??


Yes, see pic in posts #171 and #164.

Pepperoni snack sticks are just above the cheese in the pic below. These are cooked in the oven. Traditionally pepperoni is not smoked:


----------



## gdog

Perfect. I'm going to try that and I'm looking for one with some "kick". The jalapeno summer sausage was good, but really tame (not nearly enough peppers). Need something spicy.


----------



## wyogoob

I finally made some Italian sausage we like. Used 40% elk with 60% pork butt. Added P&S Seasoning's Mild Italian #262 to one 12.5 lb batch and P&S's Hot Italian #368 seasoning to another batch.

The #262 was fantastic! As a matter-of-fact the first night we had the sausage I caught Mrs. Goob at 2:00 in the morning cooking up some more!

The Hot Italian was OK, had a little kick to it.



Inexpensive and easy to use; get ya some premixed Italian sausage seasonings.

.


----------



## Catherder

wyogoob said:


> Try this:
> *Basic fresh sausage recipe:
> 
> 6 lbs - venison
> 4 lbs - pork butt
> 3 tbsp - salt
> 1 tbsp - coriander
> 1 tbsp - sugar
> 1 tbsp - fennel seed (freshly cracked if you want more flavor)
> 2 tsp - coarse black pepper
> 2 cups - ice water
> 
> Cut meat in chunks, 1 1/2" max,
> Keep frosty,
> Add water and spices,
> Mix well,
> Keep frosty,
> Grind 3/16" to 1/4"
> 
> Make patties or stuff in casings.
> Keep in fridge 3 days and then freeze.*


I was making a batch of venison sausage following the above recipe last night and my wife suggested adding a pinch (1/2 teaspoon or so) of garlic to the recipe. I did so and completed the batch. We then tried a patty.

It was really good! :EAT:


----------



## wyogoob

*pepperoni*

Halloween party time. Antelope pepperoni wrapped around mozzarella cheese:


.


----------



## wyogoob

*pepperoni*

My 2" diameter sticks of pepperoni have taken on a delightful white mold. The sausage is 6 weeks old and finally has a little fermented flavor. Time to package it for the Holiday season and long term storage:


Cleaned, trimmed and wiped the sausage down with some white wine:


----------



## wyogoob

*pepperoni*

pepperoni. pepperoni, and more pepperoni:



Antelope pepperoni and medium cheddar:


----------



## Dunkem

Oh my,wild pizza pepperoni izza:8)


----------



## wyogoob

*pepperoni*

Uh Oh, left this hand-rolled pepperoni stick hanging in the basement for 6 weeks. Even though it's dried out and hard as a rock, sliced razor thin it is fantastic!





.


----------



## Azar

I mean no offense by my question, but is there anything you _wont_ eat?


----------



## wyogoob

Azar said:


> I mean no offense by my question, but is there anything you _wont_ eat?


Spanish rice. I don't care for Spanish rice.

.


----------



## wyogoob

*Soppressata Getting Mouldy*



wyogoob said:


> Here's some pics of some Soppressata I made:
> 
> Arrow points to 25 lbs of Soppressata:
> 
> 
> Pressed the sausage with a weighted board for a week. This was too much weight. It quickly squeezed the moisture out of the sausage:
> 
> 
> The flattened sausages were lightly smoked with 1/2 pan of oak sawdust and then hung in a cool basement to dry cure:
> 
> 
> 6 weeks later they were dry-cured and had a dog-bone shape similar to a couple of
> high-end Italian Soppressata varieties I've seen:


An angel came down, got in my sausage refrigerator and left a wonderful Christmas gift. MOLD!!! Beautiful white MOLD!!!

Actually, I had a couple sticks of soppressata that got hard as a rock so I rolled them up in some wet paper towels and stuck them in the fridge. That was like September; three months ago.

After removing the wet paper towels I hung them up to air dry:


Couldn't stand it. Had to take them down and try them out. 
Super flavor. Hard to peel the casings off though:


Gorgeous:


Where's the crackers?


----------



## wyogoob

*Red Barn Bologna*

PS Seasoning's new sausage seasoning, Red Barn Bologna, is great. I use it for the first time on some bison:


Ingredients:
14 lbs - bison
11 lbs - pork butt
2 cups - ice water
1 1/2 cups - soy flour or 2 cups of non-fat dry milk
PS Seasoning's Red Barn Seasoning #958-B

Instructions:
Grind meat 3/4" or cut into 1" chunks, keep frosty.
Mix seasoning and binder flour in water.
Keep meat frosty.
In a large tub mix seasoning blend with meat.
Did I mention to keep the meat frosty?
Grind twice thru a 3/16" plate.
Stuff firmly into 38mm to 44mm natural casing rings or hamburger bun-size synthetics.

Smoker:
Dry sausage at 120°, damper wide open, no smoke, 1 hour.
Smoke at 170°, damper 1/4 open, 3 hours.
Finish at 185° until internal temp is 156°.
Shower with cold water until internal temp is 110°.

Oven:
Add 2 tbsp of liquid smoke in spice/water mixture. (optional)
Bake sausage in a 200° oven overnight or until internal temp is 156°.
Shower with cold water until internal temp is 110°.



Meat was a little on the warm side when stuffed so it has some "drag" holes in it. my bad


Red Barn comes packed for 12.5 lb or 25 lb batches. Next time I'll make 12.5 lb of 4"-diameter Red Barn Bologna.

see: https://www.psseasoning.com/index.cfm/act/products.view/category_id/22/pg/2/orderby/5


----------



## gdog

Just finished a run of this pepperoni...and its fantastic! Used elk & pork stuffed into 21mm collagen cases.


















Up next is Butcher & Packer Jalapeno seasonings. Going to make these into snack sticks as well.....as everyone seems to really like them.

Need to get a good thermometer. Some reason the 2 I have, I'm having a tough time getting good readings with the snack sticks. Thinking of getting a Thermopen which gets rave reviews(?) Expensive, but the $20 ones haven't been worth a crap for me. Probably cooked this batch too long due to this, but still came out great.

Also....5lb stuffer is too small.....might have one for sale soon if anyone is interested.



wyogoob said:


> The pepperoni's cooked, been in the frige for a number of days and the cure has leveled out. Everyone is enjoying the sausage. I'm giving this 4 1/2 stars.
> 
> Here's the recipe. I used antelope:
> 
> 
> *B & P Pepperoni*
> 
> *Ingredients**:
> *8 lb - wild game
> 4 lb - pork scraps or pork butt
> Butcher & Packer Pepperoni Pizza seasoning
> 7 level tbsp - Morton's Tender Quick
> 1 cup - ice water
> 1 tbsp - liquid smoke - optional*
> 
> Directions:*
> Meat should be cut into 1" pieces or ran thru a grinder with a kidney plate
> Follow Butcher & Packer instructions for the amount of seasoning
> Mix all ingredients with meat.
> Keep the meat frosty.
> Grind thru 1/4" or 3/8" plate
> Stuff firmly into 30mm to 2.5" diameter casings.
> Store in 40° fridge for 24 to 48 hrs.
> Smoke or cook in a 200° oven until the internal temp is 152°.
> Cool in ice water until internal temp is 110°.
> Store in fridge 24 hours before consuming.
> 
> *Notes:*
> Simple recipe, an easy sausage to make.
> For more zip, add a tablespoon or two of ground crushed red pepper
> Cooked in an oven with a very light smoke flavor is preferred.


----------



## jliv07

Gdog! I may be interested in your 5lb stuffer if you decide to sell. I made my first homemade sausage over the weekend and I am HOOKED!


----------



## wyogoob

*Monitoring Smoking Temperatures*

Gumbo recommended the Thermopen in a thread awhile ago and I bought one. It is fast and accurate, well worth the cost. I use it for BBQing mostly.

For smoking sausage I use an ACURITE:









Stick the probe dead center of the sausages. For small diameter sausage stick the probe in one that will cook first, usually in the top rear of the smoker or oven. Sometimes I use two or three ACURITES:









My smoker has a built-in meat temperature probe that's handy. The temp gauge on the right is for the meat:


Even though the smoker has it's own meat temp probe I will often use the ACURITE . It has an alarm and I don't have to open the smoker door to check the meat temperature like you do with the Thermopen.


----------



## gdog

Snider Brother meats carry's the Thermopen...good excuse to run down there and grab a Porterhouse steak!

I've got a wireless thermometer, but again went cheap and it doesn't work great. Need to upgrade that as well.

Just finished stuffing 12lbs of B&P Jalapeno mix into 21mm casings. Will report back on how that mix is.

I've fallen out of love with my smoker due to inconsistent temps (it spikes) and having to mess with rotating the racks due to again temp issues. Used the oven for these 2 last batches.


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


> Snider Brother meats carry's the Thermopen...good excuse to run down there and grab a Porterhouse steak!
> 
> I've got a wireless thermometer, but again went cheap and it doesn't work great. Need to upgrade that as well.
> 
> Just finished stuffing 12lbs of B&P Jalapeno mix into 21mm casings. Will report back on how that mix is.
> 
> I've fallen out of love with my smoker due to inconsistent temps (it spikes) and having to mess with rotating the racks due to again temp issues. Used the oven for these 2 last batches.


Looks really good. I always do the small sticks in the oven. Put it on "warm" and kinda just "set it and forget it."

12 lbs of those little sticks is a lot of work.

I use liquid smoke for the smoke flavor.

.


----------



## wyogoob

*Added Rub to Soppressata*

Removed the moldy casing and dusted the soppressata with cayenne:


----------



## elkmule123

:drool: Looks fantastic. :hungry:


----------



## wyogoob

*Soppressata Getting Mouldy*



elkmule123 said:


> :drool: Looks fantastic. :hungry:


thanks

I have no idea what makes the sausage take on that weird "X" shape as it dries, as it cures, but I like it. The soppressata is dry-cured, not cooked, and is over 13 months old and has only been refrigerated for a couple months. It's still relatively moist, has no "rind" and has great flavor.

I'm doing this one again.



.


----------



## elkmule123

Have you ever thought about converting an old fridge into a controlled meat locker? Where you have external controls that control the temp and humidity.


----------



## wyogoob

elkmule123 said:


> Have you ever thought about converting an old fridge into a controlled meat locker? Where you have external controls that control the temp and humidity.



I don't have any room. I live in a tent under da bridge, in the slums, the ghetto, down in the Boondocks, the po' side of town, the other side of the tracks, under the bridge, next to the crack house, the ******* hood, north of the river, in the projects, in low-income housing, in no-income housing, Smith & Wesson Heights, and on the street with no name...............room 666 in the Bates Hotel.

.


----------



## wyogoob

Andouille, halved:



Made squirrel gumbo for a crowd, 4 gallons worth.

.


----------



## Dunkem

I love Andouille on a bun like a brat,with some colemans mustard.Man Thats purty stuff.


----------



## wyogoob

Dunkem said:


> I love Andouille on a bun like a brat,with some colemans mustard.Man Thats purty stuff.


Yeah, there's some great andouille out there these days.

This is andouille that's used for seasoning. You wouldn't want to eat this on a bun. It's got enough smoke, garlic and black pepper in it to hurt you.

see post #52 in this thread


----------



## Dunkem

ahhh ya that would lite you up.Save me some gumbo!!!


----------



## Bobh92057

I just finished your jalapeno and pepper jack Summer sausage-man! Did I make some freinds. Followed your directions to the tee and turned out great! Thank you!

I also did a smaller batch of your hard salami as my previous batches did not fair well as I had a hard time comtrolling the temp and humidity. But Im using a wet towel in a much smaller fridge and so far doing good. Will let you know in a few more weeks. 

Would you happen to have a fresh sausage recipe for chicken and apples? My brother inlaw had this combination and said it was great. Thought I would ask. 

Thanks acgain for sharing!

Bob
San Diego


----------



## wyogoob

Bobh92057 said:


> I just finished your jalapeno and pepper jack Summer sausage-man! Did I make some freinds. Followed your directions to the tee and turned out great! Thank you!
> 
> I also did a smaller batch of your hard salami as my previous batches did not fair well as I had a hard time comtrolling the temp and humidity. But Im using a wet towel in a much smaller fridge and so far doing good. Will let you know in a few more weeks.
> 
> Would you happen to have a fresh sausage recipe for chicken and apples? My brother inlaw had this combination and said it was great. Thought I would ask.
> 
> Thanks acgain for sharing!
> 
> Bob
> San Diego


Welcome to the forum!!

That jalapeno/cheese recipe is a goodun, glad it turned out OK for you.

I think the best part of sausage making is giving some of it away.

And yeah, to avoid a "rind" keep the humidity up in the fridge for that hard salami. If you're lucky you will get a nice white mold too.

I like chicken sausage and there's some really good store-bought stuff out there. I did some chicken/crabapple sausage some years ago. It was OK...edible but not incredible best I remember. I usually have so much game meat in the freezer I keep busy making wild game sausage. I did some pork/apple too; been over 30 years ago though. Chicken sausage (especially with crabapples) is on my to-do list. I'll run a couple different kinds sometime soon.

I've always wanted to do a squirrel/crabapple and a pheasant/apple sausage......forest grouse/apple sounds good..............yer killing me Bob. 

OK, I'm on it:


.


----------



## wyogoob

A fantastic chicken sausage recipe is boudin blanc, post #123 here.

Hard to make, easy to eat. 
.


----------



## wyogoob

*Chicken/Crabapple Sauce Sausage*

Chicken thighs are 88¢ a pound today*. 

Goob's Chicken/Crabapple Sauce Sausage*

*Ingredients*


3 lb - boneless chicken, including skin and fat
1 bunch - green onions, diced
1/2 tbsp - whole coriander seed
1 tsp - whole fennel seed
1/2 tbsp - whole peppercorns
2 tbsp - coarse sea salt
1 1/2 cup - Goob's crabapple sauce
2 tbsp - brown sugar
1/4 cup - non-fat dry milk
2 tbsp - fresh sage, minced, optional (if used for breakfast sausage)
 
*Instructions*


Partially freeze chicken and cut into 1" chunks or grind thru a kidney plate.
Crush salt, coriander, fennel and peppercorns in a blender
In a large bowl combine all the ingredients with the spices and the frosty chicken.
Grind thru a 1/4" or 3/16" disc.
Stuff into 26mm to 28mm casings.

*Comments*


Not good for patties

When trying out a new recipe it's best to make a small pattie and fry it up for a taste test. This sausage was crumbly so I added some non-fat dry milk to the sausage to help bind it together. The amount of crabapple sauce was reduced and the brown sugar was increased in the recipe on paper. Another taste test was taken and it looks like the crabapple sauce sausage won't make patties that will stay together. I like the flavor and don't want to add any more non-fat dry milk so this sausage will only be stuffed in casings:


Great flavor but crumbly sausage, even after adding non-fat dry milk. I'll ditch the applesauce and use diced apples.

This sausage is a failure. I'll probably have to eat this all by myself.


----------



## wyogoob

*Cora's Chicken/Apple*

*Chicken/Apple Sausage - Cora's*

*Ingredients*


2 lb - boneless chicken, including skin and fat
1/2 cup - onion, diced 1/4"
1 tbsp - Canola oil
1 medium apple, peeled and diced 1/4"

1 tsp - ground sage
1 tsp - fresh ground fennel seeds

1 tbsp - brown sugar

2 tsp - salt
1/2 tsp - fresh ground black pepper
1/2 tsp - paprika
1/4 tsp - cayenne pepper

*Instructions*


Partially freeze chicken and cut into 1" chunks or grind thru a kidney plate.
Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add onion and cook, stirring, until onions begin to soften, about 2 minutes. 
Blend in chopped apple and cook for another 2 minutes.
Remove to a large bowl and allow to cool for 5 minutes.
Grind frosty meat thru a 1/4" or 3/16" disc.
Add ground chicken and the remaining ingredients to the apples and onions and mix well.
Form into patties or stuff into casings.

*Cooking patties*


Coat the pan with cooking spray or butter and then add 2 tbsp of water. 
Divide the sausage into portions and form into 3-inch patties. 
Over medium heat cook until the patties are browned and cooked through, about 3 minutes per side.

This is a basic chicken/apple sausage recipe I gleaned from the internet and tweaked to my own liking. Sample taste tests were taken and adjustments were made before settling on the final recipe:


This one is really good; nice texture, great flavor. The only thing I will do different is dice the apples smaller:


----------



## wyogoob

*Chicken Apple with white wine*


Here's one I found on the net and tweaked it to my own liking. I love to use wine in fresh sausage:

*Chicken/Apple and Chardonnay*

*Ingredients*


2 lbs - boneless chicken legs and thighs with the skin and fat
1 Granny Smith apple, peeled and chopped
1 tbsp - Canola oil

6 tbsp - diced onion
1 tsp - plain salt
1/2 tsp - ground ginger
½ tsp - freshly ground black pepper
¼ cup - Chardonnay wine

 *Instructions*


Partially freeze chicken and cut into 1" chunks or grind thru a kidney plate.
Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add onion and cook, stirring, until onions begin to soften, about 2 minutes. 
Blend in chopped apple and cook for another 2 minutes.
Remove to a large bowl and allow to cool for 5 minutes.
Grind frosty meat thru a 1/4" or 3/16" disc.
Add ground chicken and the remaining ingredients to the apples and onions and mix well.
Form into patties or stuff into casings.

*Cooking patties*


Coat the pan with butter and then add 2 tbsp of water. 
Divide the sausage into portions and then flatten into 3-inch patties. 
Over medium heat cook until the patties are browned and cooked through, about 3 minutes per side.

I love wine in sausage, and white wine and chicken are a match. The taste test found the mix had a little too much salt and the saltiness was over-powering that fantastic wine flavor. I cut the salt dose in half in the recipe on paper. I might try a little brown sugar or honey in this the next time.  


Not bad; really sticks together well:


----------



## Bobh92057

Ok that's a good start! Got the meat!

I've been watching the humidity onthe hard salami. Still kind of tricky but manageable so far. 

As far as the fresh chicken sausage, what would you suggest at far as white to dark meat ratio? 70-30? Maybe add some pork for the extra fat?

Bob


----------



## Bobh92057

Whoa! Those look great. Will give one of those a try next weekend. 

We do an annual family sausage making get together every July 4 and grind thru about 75# of pork/beef

I'm going to set aside another 10# and try one of your other dried salami recipes. Let you know how it goes. Thank you!


----------



## wyogoob

My chicken/apple sausage is done, three different kinds. Now I'm going to stuff about half of it.

It's your call on the dark/white ratio. Personally I don't care as long as it has skin and fat on it. 

I've learned that the apple and onion bits shouldn't be any bigger than 1/4".

If adding pork fat I recommend a sausage fat content of 18% to 24%. The fat in my chicken sausage just using the skin and fat that came with the thighs is fine. I wouldn't want it any leaner though.


----------



## wyogoob

chicken apple sausage:


----------



## Bobh92057

Ok I'm sold! Looks great. I'll probaly break out the grinder this weekendsnd run 10# of the Chardonnay recipe. Really sounds good!


----------



## wyogoob

Bobh92057 said:


> Ok I'm sold! Looks great. I'll probaly break out the grinder this weekendsnd run 10# of the Chardonnay recipe. Really sounds good!


10# is a lot. I recommend backing off on the spices and/or salt and doing a taste test before you buy it off.


----------



## Bobh92057

Absolutely. Will tweek it accordingly. We always give a bunch away, take to work and eat the rest throughout the year.


----------



## Bobh92057

Wyogoob,

Just finished your Chicken, Apple Chardonnay sausage recipe - good stuff! I used that basic recipe to put together about 8 lbs of Chicken, Jalepeno & Cheddar Cheese sausage. Both of these turned out killer! Recipe below:

Again, thanks for sharing, greatly appreciate it!!! 

Chicken – Jalapeno – Cheddar Cheese Sausage
27 June 15

Ingredients
•	8 lbs - boneless chicken breast and thighs with the skin and fat
•	½ Onion - diced
•	1-1/2 TBS - Kosher salt
•	8 large Jalapeno peppers – veined, seeded, diced
•	2 TBS Black pepper
•	2 TBS Jalapeno seasoning (SausageMaker.com)
•	1 large handful chopped Cilantro
•	½ TBS smoked Paprika
•	2 TBS chopped garlic
•	½ pound Cheddar cheese, High-Temp
•	1 TBS Soy Protein Powder (binder)
•	1-2 Cups cold water

Instructions
•	Partially freeze chicken and cut into 1” chunks or grind thru a kidney plate.
•	Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add onion and garlic. Cook, stirring, until onions begin to soften, about 2 minutes.
•	Blend in diced Jalapenos and cook for another 2 minutes.
•	Remove to a large bowl and allow to cool for 5 minutes.
•	Grind frosty meat thru a 1/4” or 3/16” disc.
•	Add remaining dry ingredients over chicken and mix well. 
•	Add Jalapenos, onions and cheese, mix well
•	Add enough cold water to soften mixture
•	Stuff into hog casings.


----------



## wyogoob




----------



## wyogoob

*seasoning andouille*

Made 5.5 lbs of seasoning andouille; ground 3/8" and stuffed into 22mm sheep casings:




Heavily smoked with 2 pans of hickory:




Added more cayenne and backed off a little on the black pepper:


15 bags will last us about 30 months:


Find the recipe in post #52 of this thread.

.


----------



## gdog

I'm coming for lunch...


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


> I'm coming for lunch...


OK we can have these on a bun:


Regular andouille, stuffed in 28mm-30mm hog casings and smoked with pecan:


7lbs - pork sirloin
3 lbs - pork fat 
pink salt (Cure #1)
non fat dry milk
_The Sausagemaker_ Andouille seasoning

see: http://www.sausagemaker.com/sausage-seasoning-blends-s/1945.htm

.


----------



## Dunkem

Ummm Andouille:!:


----------



## 2full

That is amazing stuff !!!
Making me hungry, and it's only 10:30 am.
Need to get me a smoker.


----------



## wyogoob




----------



## wyogoob

*5-pound cast-iron stuffer*



duneman101 said:


> Yeah especially when you are using one of these old pieces of crap...


Funny, the first stuffer I ever owned was an old tinned 3-pounder similar to the 5-pounder above. I think I bought it for a couple bucks at a yard sale. Had the thing for a deer season or two and then got rid of "the piece of crap".....I'd say this was around 1972.

2 weeks ago, for whatever reason, I bought another one of these cast-iron clunky things. Carried it in the house, the box upside down, and the stuffer slipped out of the box onto my foot and it broke my big toe! Ouch! My guess is someone returned it and didn't put the packaging back together like it originally was. Anyway I used it for chicken sausage and andouille and it leaked like a sieve just like, or maybe even worse than, the one I had in the early 70s. One would think the manufacturers would have made some improvements to them after all these years.


----------



## shortbreath54

*Food*

wyogoob
If I bring a freezer loaded with Elk can I live and EAT at your house please?


----------



## Dunkem

shortbreath54 said:


> wyogoob
> If I bring a freezer loaded with Elk can I live and EAT at your house please?


Not unless you have the offal:mrgreen:


----------



## ChefHans

That sausage looks great. The secret is in the smoke. I got a nice grinder and stuffer over here; www.chefdepot.com/meat.htm 8)


----------



## wyogoob

Made 25lbs of Mettwurst using elk shoulder and pork fat:


Ingredients
16lb - elk shoulder
8 lb - fatty pork scraps
1 - PS Seasoning #520 spice kit
3 cups - cold water

PS Seasoning's #520 Mettwurst sausage blend was mixed into the frosty meat and then ground thru a 3/8" plate and 
the meat was stuffed tightly into 40mm to 42mm beef rounds.

Smoked with apple sawdust at 170° until 156° internally per PS Seasoning instructions.

Mettwurst has a unique "Holiday" flavor and lends itself well to wild game meat.

The PS Seasoning #520 Mettwurst blend is milder than my recipe. See post #19 in this thread for my Mettwurst spice mix recipe.


----------



## wyogoob

I'm using more and more pre-packaged sausage spice/cure mixes these days. They are practically fool-proof and cost little. PS Seasoning's Mild Italian Sausage #673 blend is only $5 and will make 25lb of great tasting sausage.

Ingredients
16lb - elk shoulder
8 lb - fatty pork scraps
1 - PS Seasoning #673 spice kit
3 cups - qt cold water

First the frosty meat was ground thru a 3/4" plate:


Next the spices were mixed with cold water and then blended into the meat. Then the meat was ground thru a 3/16" plate and stuffed into 24mm to 26mm sheep casings. This is fresh sausage, not cooked or smoked:


Sheep casings are super thin and super strong but very expensive. Substitute with cheaper collagen or hog casings if you like.

.


----------



## utahgolf

looks like cancer right there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wyogoob

*Hard Salami*



wyogoob said:


> *Hard Salami
> 
> 10lbs - beef or game, 10% fat
> 1/2 cup - salt
> 2 tbsp - sugar
> 2 tbsp - white pepper
> 2 tsp - ground coriander
> 1 tsp - nutmeg
> 1 tsp - cardamon
> 2 cups - white wine
> 
> Meat should be cut into 1" pieces or ran thru a grinder with a kidney plate.
> Keep meat frosty.
> Mix all ingredients with meat.
> Grind thru a 3/16" plate.
> Stuff into 2" to 3" protein-lined casings or just roll into a stick.
> Store in 40° fridge for 48 hrs.
> Cold smoke with 1 pan of sawdust.
> Raise temp in smoker until internal temp of meat is 140°.
> Chill sausage in ice water.
> Cure sausage in fridge for 40 to 60 days.*
> 
> This one is another one of my favorites. The wine helps cure the meat and gives the sausage a great flavor. The recipe comes from some Jewish friends of mine. I have a inexpensive hydrometer in my sausage fridge to gauge the humidity. I keep a wet towel in it to keep the humidity around 60%. This allows the meat to dry evenly, avoiding a "rind", or tough a outer layer, on the sausage.
> 
> I have made this one rolled into gauze, no casings, just like they did hundreds of years ago.
> 
> An easier way to prepare this sausage is to simply put it in the oven until the internal temp is 140°, and then store it in the fridge for a month or so.


Made 10 lbs of Hard Salami. Took the easy way out and just cooked it to 140° internal in the oven. Hung one stick in my cool and dry basement, put the other in my cold and moist refrigerator. The salami is 4 weeks old so it's time to give it a try; the one cured in the fridge first.

Not bad, a little dry on the outside, good flavor; could go a couple more weeks and with more humidity in the fridge:


The one hanging in the basement is finished, dry:


Not too dry though, it slices OK. 0.017" thick:


As simple as it gets, this semi-cured sausage is very lean and has a robust, but pleasant, elk flavor.

.


----------



## wyogoob

2nd time this year for the seasoning type of andouille:


----------



## wyogoob

A shameless plug for Orvis?


----------



## Copperton Guy

*1st Sausage Attempt*

I have a whole new appreciation for what you do Goob. I tried my hand at sausage this weekend. What was planned as an afternoon project took several more hours than I anticipated. But, boy was it worth it! Found a recipe for Venison Pepper Sticks on another sausage making forum. I've had a grinder since last Christmas and haven't had the opportunity to use it yet. Wife put down a nice little alfalfa fed buck a few weeks ago, seemed like the perfect time to test the grinder.









Half way though the stuffing process I headed out to the store to get a real stuffer. I had been using the grinder attachment to stuff with for the first couple of pounds. I don't have that much patience!









Here is the final product. Smoked and then hung to dry for a couple of days. Now they have been trimmed and frozen for trips to the ice fishing hole.

Thanks for the motivation Goob!


----------



## wyogoob

Copperton Guy said:


> I have a whole new appreciation for what you do Goob. I tried my hand at sausage this weekend. What was planned as an afternoon project took several more hours than I anticipated. But, boy was it worth it! Found a recipe for Venison Pepper Sticks on another sausage making forum. I've had a grinder since last Christmas and haven't had the opportunity to use it yet. Wife put down a nice little alfalfa fed buck a few weeks ago, seemed like the perfect time to test the grinder.
> 
> View attachment 75473
> 
> 
> Half way though the stuffing process I headed out to the store to get a real stuffer. I had been using the grinder attachment to stuff with for the first couple of pounds. I don't have that much patience!
> 
> View attachment 75481
> 
> 
> Here is the final product. Smoked and then hung to dry for a couple of days. Now they have been trimmed and frozen for trips to the ice fishing hole.
> 
> Thanks for the motivation Goob!


Those look really good. How 'bout a recipe?

.


----------



## elkmule123

Copperton Guy said:


> Half way though the stuffing process I headed out to the store to get a real stuffer. I had been using the grinder attachment to stuff with for the first couple of pounds. I don't have that much patience!


Does it take that much longer with the grinder attachments then with an actual stuffer?


----------



## wyogoob

*stuffing n grinding at the same time*



elkmule123 said:


> Does it take that much longer with the grinder attachments then with an actual stuffer?


Depends; 
Size of holes in plate, how long the cure has been mixed up with the meat, whether or not the meat is frosty, how sharp the plate is, how sharp the cutter knife is, how tight the auger nut is, soy protein concentrate added....did I mention the meat has to be very cold?

Generally, if the meat is warm or if it's going thru a plate with small holes it will go faster in a stuffer.

Stuffing and grinding at the same time takes some practice.

.


----------



## Dunkem

"Stuffing and grinding at the same time takes some practice". Quote Wyogoob


:amen: Lots of practice!


----------



## wyogoob

Here's sausage that was ground and stuffed at the same time. Not too good, not very consistent but OK for sausage that will be sliced up and only used for seasoning gumbo:


Some of it is nice and plump, some of it is shriveled. It's not stuffed consistently but it was the best I could do by myself and with the fragile sheep casings I was using. I should have just went ahead and ground it and then stuffed it in the stuffer. It was only 5 1/2 lbs and ground thru a 3/8" plate, so what the heck I thought. The meat was frosty when I started but I was interrupted by a phone call and the meat thawed just enough to get a little mushy at the end.

The sausage below is from the same batch. It looks OK but it doesn't have the "grain" structure it should have when ground thru a 3/8" plate. It's not what I wanted:


----------



## elkmule123

Thanks for the information/lesson  The few times I've tried it, I had already ground the meat and spices together. I've only done it with the kitchen aid attachments. That was hard to do the sausage with because it was so high off of the counter top. I have since purchased a 1/2hp commercial grinder that came with some attachments, but have yet to try them out. I also picked up a foot control pedal. I'll have to give it a try before I go drop some dough on a stuffer.


----------



## wyogoob

elkmule123 said:


> Thanks for the information/lesson  The few times I've tried it, I had already ground the meat and spices together. I've only done it with the kitchen aid attachments. That was hard to do the sausage with because it was so high off of the counter top. I have since purchased a 1/2hp commercial grinder that came with some attachments, but have yet to try them out. I also picked up a foot control pedal. I'll have to give it a try before I go drop some dough on a stuffer.


To grind and stuff at the same time the meat should be coarse ground or in chunks (unless you're trying to emulsify like bologna).

Keep the meat frosty.
Use a kidney plate or a plate with 3/4" holes for the first grind.
THEN mix the spices with the chunky meat.
Keep the meat frosty.
THEN grind and stuff.

If you're grinding/stuffing alone, be creative and find a way to get the grinder nozzle closer to the table top.

Did I say "keep the meat frosty?"

Good luck and keep us posted.

I should do a video.


----------



## wyogoob

This is how I want my andouille (for seasoning) to look:









Same sausage, cut length-wise:


Could have used a little more fat, This andouille was made from some really inexpensive pork sirloin with pork fat added.


----------



## wyogoob

♪♪ Have a Holly Jolly Christmas. ♪♪ 
♪♪ It's the best time of the year. ♪♪


Elk Mettwurst, Pork/Bison Jalapeno Bologna, BBQ Antelope sticks and Pork Kielbasa


----------



## Dunkem

wyogoob said:


> ♪♪ Have a Holly Jolly Christmas. ♪♪
> ♪♪ It's the best time of the year. ♪♪
> 
> 
> Elk Mettwurst, Pork/Bison Jalapeno Bologna, BBQ Antelope sticks and Pork Kielbasa


 That's just great! Here I am with a cold turkey sandwich-O,-


----------



## trapper12

I took your advice and bought a summer sausage pack. Jalapeño summer from lem products. Just in the fridge tell Saturday then gonna cook it invthe oven and have a buddy smoke some also. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## wyogoob

*Italian Sausage all day long*

Elk and pork ready for Italian sausage. Keep yer meat frosty!!


Ground and stuffed at the same time using a 1/4" plate and 26mm sheep casings. The links are approximately 8" long and will stick out the end of a bun a little bit after they are cooked.


For a great breakfast fry Hot Italian Sausage in a pan with a little bit of water and a halved jalapeno. 


For lunch try some Mild Italian Sausage cooked with onions and some beer. 


Belgium beer and Dutch mustard are not very Italian but hey, who cares?


How about some Italian Sausage Soup for dinner?


Can't sleep? How 'bout an Italian Elk Sausage in a blanket warmed up in the middle of the night.


----------



## Bobh92057

Oh man, those look awesome! You've got some killer recipes!


----------



## wyogoob

*andouille n beans*

spicy:


n beans:


----------



## wyogoob

*Uh oh, left out the curing salt!*

Made a batch of pork kielbasa and left out the during salt.

I found out I left out the curing salt when I ran the final grind and cooked a "trial" patty. The Butcher Packer 1-106 Polish Sausage Seasoning directs that curing salt and binder (non-fat dry milk) be added....whoops. But the 1-106 seasoning kit had enough salt in it so I just ran with it and turned the kielbasa into fresh sausage instead of smoked (semi-dry) sausage. Fresh kielbasa will cook up brownish pink, more like bratwurst, not a deep pink, like store-bought Polish sausage. So we're calling this stuff "Low-Sodium Polish Sausage". :grin:

Keep yer meat frosty:


Ground and stuffed into 28mm collagen casings at the same time.

Smoked with one pan of hickory until the internal temp was 120°:


Stagger the hanging sausages the best you can so they don't touch each other. Here's 3 racks: 


Sausage smoked to 120° internal temperature:


Don't over-smoke keilbasa:


I have freezer space:


More later.


----------



## sawsman

This is my favorite food!

.


----------



## wyogoob

sawsman said:


> This is my favorite food!
> 
> .


:grin:

I got lucky this time. It turned out really good, moist, with a nice garlicy flavor. Just the right amount of smoke too.

.


----------



## bekins24

Let me know if you need mt to give you my address goob so you can send me some! Man that looks delicious.


----------



## wyogoob

bekins24 said:


> Let me know if you need mt to give you my address goob so you can send me some! Man that looks delicious.


If you're ever in Evanston you're welcome to some.

.


----------



## Bobh92057

That sure looks good!


----------



## wyogoob

*left out ingredients highlighted in red*


----------



## wyogoob

*Low Sodium Polish Sausage*

Boy, that turned out pretty good. Think I'll screw up more often.......jk

Braised in a skillet with a little water to 150° internal temp it's moist and plump:


Toasted buns and homemade sauerkraut:


.


----------



## wyogoob

*no casing salami*



wyogoob said:


> Okay, lets roll out some sausage without using casings:
> 
> Make a ball of sausage about the size of a slow-pitch softball. Here's some antelope pepperoni:
> 
> Lay down some Saran wrap and form the ball of sausage into a cylinder:
> 
> Rub some water or wine on the sausage and then wrap it tightly with with a couple layers of food wrap. I slobbered some cheap Italian white wine on these pepperoni sticks. Now roll it out until it is the desired diameter. You may have to unroll it and tighten the plastic wrap up one time to get the "slack" out of the food wrap:
> 
> ♫ ♪ Keep rollin, rollin, rollin. ♫ ♪
> 
> After rolling the sausage out to the size wanted, store it in the fridge for 48 hours allowing the spices and cure to "blend." The meat will also take a "set", firm up, during this time. At this point the food wrap can be removed for cooking or smoking if desired. I like to leave the food wrap on if cooking the sausage in an oven. Here's some cooked and steamy pepperoni just out of the oven:
> 
> 
> Remove the food wrap and allow the sausage to "bloom" at room temperature for a couple hours:
> 
> 
> I like to put "no casing" sausages in netting:
> 
> 
> It's easy.
> 
> .


You don't need all that fancy stuff to make a stick of great tasting salami!!!

Just get some elk burger, add a little curing salt and some spices. Ya want it smoked? Mix a little liquid smoke in; screw it.

Roll it, roll it, roll it, keep them doggies....uh....roll it out into a log and wrap it with foil:


Put it in a 200° oven for about 6 hrs and looky here:


152° internal temp is fine.


----------



## wyogoob

OK, I didn't forget to put the pink salt in the Polish Sausage this time ;-)


----------



## gdog

Is that a therma pen :O||:


----------



## wyogoob

*Bullwors*

is kinda like Boerewors but a lot easier to spell and pronounce. 

Boerewors is farmers sausage in South Africa, made from beef and pork, sometimes lamb. My Afrikaner associates say "technically if it doesn't have beef in it it's not boerewors"

This is my first attempt at boerewors and like most of my first attempts at a new sausage recipe, I need to tweak a few things.

*Ingredients:*
8 pounds of elk round and 4.5 pounds of pork butt.
1/2 pkg - Braaitime boerwors spice pre-mix
1 cup - vinegar
small hog casings

*Directions:*
Cut the meat into 1" to 1 1/2" chunks. 
Blend the spice mix with the vinegar and stir into the frosty meat. Grind through a 1/4" plate.
Grind n stuff at the same time into hog casings or stuff using a stuffer. Stuff loosely.
Form the stuffed sausage into a tight circular roll and cook on the BBQ grill.

Keep yer meat frosty.


The wors were flavorful, but dry, and I should have used hog casings instead of the tough collagen casings. Also, I mistakenly thought they were edible collagen casings but they weren't. The package wasn't marked.

Tough to make boerewors circles out of straight collagen casings :x:


Very hard to make a roll from straight collagen casings:




Rolls, links and patties; it's braaitime:


I should have took the time to make some South African side dishes:


Next time:
Use small hog casings, 28mm to 32mm.
Make some links in addition to rolls.
More fat - Total fat should be 20% to 25%. Will go with 50% wild game, 50% fatty pork. 
Add some freshly ground cloves.


----------



## wyogoob

The elk droëwors is dry!


Came out crumbly:

This is my first attempt at making droëwors and I've never eaten it before. I think I'll buy some droëwors online and check the "real thing" out.


----------



## wyogoob

Yesterday was Sausage Hump Day!!





From top left: bison n pork hot Italian bison, elk n pork broerewors, and pork andouille.


----------



## Dunkem

Some good mustard and you are set. Hey are you not supposed to be working out for that sheep hunt???


----------



## wyogoob

*Boetje's mustard is the best*



Dunkem said:


> Some good mustard and you are set. Hey are you not supposed to be working out for that sheep hunt???


South African cooking is heavily influenced by the Dutch so I'm using Boetje's Dutch Mustard.....actually, I always use Boetje's, made back in Rock Island Illinois, 30 miles from where I was from.



Work out? Sheep hunt? Uh Oh, I'll start tomorrow.

.


----------



## gdog

This thread needs an index.....


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


> This thread needs an index.....


You just said that to get to the top of the page.

Use the search engine. uh...make sure the "e" in doërwors has a diaeresis.

.


----------



## Pstclair05

wyogoob said:


> gdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread needs an index.....
> 
> 
> 
> You just said that to get to the top of the page.
> 
> Use the search engine. uh...make sure the "e" in doërwors has a diaeresis.
> 
> .[/QUOTEyou said in an old post something about seeing trash being picked up on a trail. Just curious if you were serious? If so how tall were they?
Click to expand...


----------



## Dunkem

Pstclair05 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just said that to get to the top of the page.
> 
> Use the search engine. uh...make sure the "e" in doërwors has a diaeresis.
> 
> .[/QUOTEyou said in an old post something about seeing trash being picked up on a trail. Just curious if you were serious? If so how tall were they?
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum, ahh nice first post. Hows things in Lehi?
Click to expand...


----------



## wyogoob

Hey, speaking of mustard:

Bison n pork andouille with some very hot mustard.

.


----------



## Dunkem

Sausage, mustard, onions. Man thats breakfast!


----------



## sawsman

That mustard squirter thingie! 

Looks good!


----------



## Dunkem

wyogoob said:


> South African cooking is heavily influenced by the Dutch so I'm using Boetje's Dutch Mustard.....actually, I always use Boetje's, made back in Rock Island Illinois, less than 30 miles from where I was from.
> 
> 
> 
> Work out? Sheep hunt? Uh Oh, I'll start tomorrow.
> 
> .


Mustard says sell by 3/12:shock: I bet thats got a kick!!


----------



## sawsman

Since 1889 too!

:shock:

.


----------



## wyogoob

Dunkem said:


> Mustard says sell by 3/12:shock: I bet thats got a kick!!


Each and every year for 20 years or so my mother sent me a 6-jar case of Boetje's. She died in 2011. The last year she was alive she sent me a case of Boetjes mustard 3 or 4 different times.....Alzheimer's disease.

I have 1 1/2 jars left.

.


----------



## wyogoob

*Seasoned Greetings*



wyogoob said:


> Everyone liked the Jalapeno Pork sausage so much I tried the same recipe with antelope instead of pork sirloin. Stuffed it in 2" synthetic casings. Wow!
> 
> Made 12.5 lbs of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Made 32 lbs of Jalapeno Antelope sausage for the upcoming Holidays:


An early Seasoned Greetings!

.


----------



## gdog

Did you up your Jalapeño amount? My last attempt didn't have enough heat. How about using dried peppers over pickled? I've got meat thawing right now for a batch of Jalapeño snack sticks.


----------



## willfish4food

wyogoob said:


> Made 32 lbs of Jalapeno Antelope sausage for the upcoming Holidays:
> 
> 
> An early Seasoned Greetings!
> 
> .


I'll only accept your well wishes if I get one of those!:mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob

*Jalapeño Antelope Summer Sausage**
Ingredients**:
*8 lb - antelope
4 lb - pork scraps
7 level tbsp - Morton's Tender Quick
3 tbsp - dextrose
4 tsp - garlic powder
12 to 16 tbsp - dried jalapeños
1 cup - ice water*

Directions:
*Meat should be cut into 1" pieces or ran thru a grinder with a kidney plate
Mix all ingredients with meat.
Keep the meat frosty.
Grind thru 3/8" plate.
Stuff firmly into 2" to 3" diameter synthetic casings.
Store in 40° fridge for 24 to 48 hrs.
Smoke or cook in oven until internal temp is 152°.
Cool in ice water until internal temp is 110°. 
Store in fridge 24 hours before consuming.

*Notes:*
Simple recipe, easy sausage to make.
Smoking lightly with hickory or pecan is preferred.

*
Jalapeño & Cheese Summer Sausage
**Ingredients*
10 lbs - wild game
6 lbs - pork butt
16 oz - high-temp cheese
16 tbsp - jalapeño granules
6 level tbsp - Morton's Tender Quick
4 tbsp - salt
4 tbsp - dextrose or sugar
3 tbsp - dry mustard
3 tbsp - garlic powder
3 cups - non-fat dry milk
3 cups - ice water*

Directions:*
Wild game should be cut into 1" pieces or ran thru a grinder with a kidney plate.
Grind pork thru a 3/16" plate. 
Keep meat frosty.
Chill the high-temp cheese in freezer for an hour before mixing.
Mix all ingredients with the pork and game .
Grind all thru a 3/8" plate.
Stuff into large diameter casings.
Store in 40° fridge for 48 hrs.
Smoke or cook in oven at less than 250° until internal temp is 152°.
For plump sausage with tight casings, chill in ice water until internal temp is 100°.

*Notes:*
This is one of the most popular types of salami at the wild game butcher shops today. The recipe is for 16 pounds; just right for one 16-ounce bag of high-temp cheese. High-temp cheese won't melt up to 350°. High-temp cheese comes in cheddar and pepper jack, adding great flavor and a nice appearance to salami.

Jalapeño granules are ¼" chunks of freeze-dried jalapeño. Jalapeño "heat" is dependent upon how long and at what temperature the dried pepper granules have been stored. 16 tbsp of jalapeño should be the maximum amount for 16 pounds of sausage; better safe than sorry. Note that because jalapeño granules lose their potency while stored on the shelf; only buy enough for one batch of salami.

*Jalapeño Pork Rounds*
*Ingredients**:*
7 lb - lean pork sirloin
5 lb - pork scraps
6 level tbsp - Morton's Tender Quick
2 tbsp - salt
3 tbsp - dextrose
4 tsp - garlic powder
12 ounce jar - diced jalapeños, drained
1 cup - ice water

*Directions:*
Meat should be cut into 1" pieces or ran thru a grinder with a kidney plate
Mix all ingredients with meat.
Keep the meat frosty.
Grind thru 3/8" plate.
Stuff firmly into 40mm - 46mm beef rounds about 24 inches long.
Store in 40° fridge for 24 to 48 hrs.
Remove from fridge and let dry at room temp for 2 hours.
Smoke or cook in oven until internal temp is 152°. 
Store in fridge 24 hours before consuming.

*Notes:*
Simple recipe, easy sausage to make.
Smoking lightly with hickory or pecan is preferred.


----------



## wyogoob

*amount of jalapeños*



gdog said:


> Did you up your Jalapeño amount? My last attempt didn't have enough heat. How about using dried peppers over pickled? I've got meat thawing right now for a batch of Jalapeño snack sticks.


No, I just used whatever was around the house; 1 jar of diced jalapeños plus 1.5 lbs of Pepper Jack Hi-Temp cheese to the 32 lbs of sausage.

I kinda quit using the dried jalapeños. One bag would be too hot and the next bag would be tasteless. And they loose their potency in the fridge, even when packaged in a vacuum bag.


----------



## gdog

I've got some dried peppers grown in the garden this summer that I'm gonna try. Might end up with some smokin hot snack sticks...but I like that.


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


> I've got some dried peppers grown in the garden this summer that I'm gonna try. Might end up with some smokin hot snack sticks...but I like that.


Yeah, be careful with those.

.


----------



## gdog

20lbs of Goobs "Slim Jims" ready to chill for 48 hours.....












wyogoob said:


> *Slim Jims
> 
> 10lbs - pork butts (front shoulder)
> 5 level tbsp - Morton's Tenderquick
> 2 tbsp - salt
> 3 tbsp - corn syrup
> 3 tbsp - fine ground black pepper
> 1 tbsp - ground caraway
> 1 tbsp - nutmeg
> 1 tbsp -garlic powder
> 2 cups - ice water
> 
> Meat should be cut into 1" pieces or ran thru a grinder with a kidney plate.
> Keep meat frosty.
> Mix all ingredients with meat.
> Grind thru a 1/8" or 3/16" plate.
> Stuff into 24" long 18mm to 22mm collagen casings.
> Store in 40° fridge for 48 hrs.
> Smoke or cook in oven until internal temp is 152°.
> *
> 
> This is just like the store bought sausage, but a tough one to make. Grinding meat thru an 1/8" plate and stuffing meat into tiny 18mm casings is labor intensive. I like to run 50 lb to 100 lb batches of sausage, but 10 lbs of this one is all I want at one time.
> 
> You can substitute some wild game for pork. Remember to keep the fat content around 15%.
> 
> Cut the finished sausage into 6" lengths and then store in the fridge for a week before using. It will dry and get a wrinkle finish just like the real thing.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Need to try the slim jims.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob

20lbs of Slim Jims is a lot of work!

.


----------



## gdog

wyogoob said:


> 20lbs of Slim Jims is a lot of work!
> 
> .


Yeah...takes a good amount of time to stuff those things.

Hey...my wife just told me..."you smell like sausage". Not sure if thats a good thing or not...I'll let you know how it turns out.

**Bam...top of page 30 OOO°)OO


----------



## wyogoob

*hand rolled pepperoni in food wrap*

Here's another bit on how to make sausage without casings.

I put a pound of antelope pepperoni from the bottom of the stuffer in some food wrap:


Cooked it in a 195° oven until the internal temp was 152°:


Ran cold water on the sausage until the internal temp was around 90° and then removed the food wrap and let the sausage bloom:


Stuffed it in elastic netting. It will hang from the rafters in the basement....but only briefly:


Not bad for hand rolled:


----------



## gdog

swbuckmaster said:


> Need to try the slim jims.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Just tested my first batch...yeah...its a winner. I purchased a pepperoni season mix and jalapeño mix for my last batch of snack sticks. This recipe is better then those.


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


> Just tested my first batch...yeah...its a winner. I purchased a pepperoni season mix and jalapeño mix for my last batch of snack sticks. This recipe is better then those.


Pictures?

Free samples?

.


----------



## wyogoob

If you like spicy chicken wings you'll like this sausage:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/164898-buffalo-wing-bratwurst.html





20-25 minutes in a 350° oven:


dip in blue cheese dressing:


----------



## wyogoob

There are a million ways to make breakfast sausage.

I don't make as much as I use to so instead of keeping lots of spices around that just go stale I buy seasoning mixes. This time its PS Seasonings' #773 a Southern type of breakfast sausage. Mrs Goob prefers bulk over sausage stuffed in casings. Ya gotta love that.

I added a couple of tablespoons of liquid hickory smoke to this 12.5 lb batch of all-pork breakfast sausage. That gave the sausage a bacon-like flavor:


What makes store-bought sausage turn brown when fried in a pan? Dextrose


I'm suppose to cut back on salt, sugar and the carbs. sure


----------



## wyogoob

*Mystery Sausage*

Found this small lump of jalapeno/cheese salami hanging from the floor joists in the basement. Got me where it came from. It's really dry, but not moldy. Looks like the sausage that doesn't get pushed out of the bottom of the stuffer that often times gets rolled out by hand.

Little dry but great flavor. Jalapenos still have a kick to them:


I think it's antelope with hi-temp cheddar cheese and beef fat.


----------



## wyogoob

*White Sausage*

Here's a fresh sausage that's so good. Not an easy one to make but well worth the effort. I usually make 10 lbs at a time, eat and or give away 5lbs, and then freeze the rest.

There are hundreds of versions of Boudin Blanc or White Sausage. This sausage is absolutely outstanding, and very white, with pheasant meat. A family favorite served with fried eggs and potatoes:









*White Sausage or Boudin Blanc, say: (boo-daN blahN)

Ingredients:
*6 lb - skinless breasts of chicken, pheasant or quail 
4 lb - fatty pork loin
1 cup - chopped parsley
2 cups - minced onions
15 oz box - unseasoned bread crumbs 
2 tbsp - Quatre Epices
2 tbsp - chicken bouillon
4 tbsp - salt
2 tbsp - white pepper
20 eggs
10 cups - whole milk

*Instructions:*
> Cut meat into 1" pieces. 
> Keep meat frosty.
> Mince onions and parsley with 5 cups of milk in a blender.
> Add rest of ingredients and mix with the meat. 
> Grind frosty meat thru a 3/16" plate.
> Stuff loosely into 5" long links using 24mm to 28mm casings. Sheep casings are preferred.

*Best eaten fresh:* 
> Pan fry in butter.

*To freeze and eat later:*
> Make a solution of 1 quart milk with 2 quarts water and bring to a simmer.
> Add sausage links and simmer for 20 to 25 minutes.
> Remove links, cool and pat dry. 
> Package and freeze.

*Quatre Epices (4 spices):*
A blend of four spices that is used in making French sausage. It consists of 7 parts of white pepper mixed with one part each of ground nutmeg, cloves, cinnamon and ginger.


----------



## wyogoob

*Duck Sausage*

*Duck Sausage
*6 lb - duck or goose breast meat
4 lb - fatty pork, 33% fat
6 tbsp - Morton's Tender Quick
3 tbsp - salt
½ cup - apricot preserves
2 tbsp - fine black pepper
1 tbsp - parsley flakes
2 tsp - ginger
1 tsp - garlic powder
¼ tsp - nutmeg
¼ tsp - mace
1 cup - duck broth
1 cup - water

*Broth:*
> Place de-breasted carcasses in a pot of salted water add a Bay leaf and some carrots and onions. 
> Simmer until the meat falls off bones.
> Save and chill 1 cup of broth for sausage.
> Set aside the remaining broth and meat off of the bones for gumbo.
*
Instructions:*
> Remove breast meat from birds and place in freezer until frosty.
> Meat should be cut into 1" pieces or ground thru a kidney plate. 
> Keep meat frosty.
> Mix all ingredients with meat.
> Grind thru a ¼" plate.
> Stuff into 28mm to 36 mm hog casings.
> Store in 40° fridge for 48 hrs.
> Smoke or cook in oven until internal temp is 152°.
> Shower with ice water until internal temp is 100°. 
> Store in fridge 24 hours before eating.










The recipe is a little on the spicy side making it good for those ducks that have been in the freezer for awhile. Two pan fulls of apple or cherry sawdust smoke will knock some of the gamey flavor off this unique sausage.


----------



## wyogoob

*Longbow, check it out*



wyogoob said:


> The kidney grinding plate, size #32, is on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quarter grinding plate is shown on the left.
> 
> They are used to grind meat into chunks or to push meat thru the grinder into casings.
> 
> With this plate you can grind meat as fast as you can feed it in the hopper. It makes chunks ready for mixing of the ingredients.
> 
> To minimize voids in the product stuff thru a bell stuffing tube when using a kidney or quarter plate.


Hey, Longbow, check it out.

.


----------



## Dunkem

Years ago when I worked at Kellersbergers in Bountiful we used to process 1000 lbs of beef for stew every 2 weeks for the church. After the first 2 weeks order I found a plate like the quarter plate, was not as precise but done the job!!! Instead of getting praised for my idea I lost 6 hours of overtime.-O,-


----------



## wyogoob

*Pepperoni Cheese Ball*

Cheese balls are popular during the Holiday season at the Goober Estate.

This Christmas it's Pepperoni.

2 8oz pkgs - cream cheese
2/3 cup - milk
2/3 cup - antelope pepperoni, diced





Tip:
Substitute the Pepperoni with smoked fish, especially trout or salmon.


----------



## wyogoob

*Mushroom Bratwurst #284*

The PS Seasoning Bratwurst seasoning mix #284 has a pleasant mushroom flavor. We prefer it a little spicier so a small amount of brat seasonings gets added to the mix. Here's mushroom bratwurst.

Gawd, the neighbors are gonna love this:
*
*
*Mushroom Bratwurst #284 *

*Ingredients:*
12.5 lbs - fatty pork butt
or:
3.5 lbs - pork butt
2 lbs - pork fat
7 lbs - wild game

0.44 lb pkg - PS Seasoning #284C Mushroom Bratwurst Seasoning
1/2 tsp - salt
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp - white pepper
1/8 tsp - mace
1/8 tsp - ginger
1 1/2 cups - ice water
1 tbsp - liquid smoke (optional)

Grinding and stuffing at the same time is easy if the meat is frosty:


*Instructions:*
> Meat should be cut into 1" pieces or ran thru a grinder with a kidney plate. 
> Blend all ingredients well with a whisk
> Add spice mixture to meat and mix thoroughly.
> Keep the meat frosty.
> Grind thru 1/4" plate and stuff into 7" long, 28mm - 35mm casings.

*Notes:*
Makes about 13 lbs
Additional spices and salt were added to the mild tasting bratwurst seasoning pre-mix.
Can use beer instead of the water.
Store in fridge - 5 days max. 
Store in freezer - 6 months max

If the brats aren't going in the smoker just pinch em every 7" or so and then cut the links:


----------



## wyogoob

*Andouille*

Here's 12 lbs of Andouille using a pre-mix season blend from The Sausage Maker. A little extra garlic, black pepper, cayenne and fresh chopped parsley was added to the mix.

Smoked in pecan to an internal temp of 152°


6" long links - 29mm to 32mm hog casing


Looks good, nice n moist. Taste fine. Has a pretty good kick to it.


The seasoning mix has cure in it so this smoked sausage will keep a long time in the refrigerator. Many pre-mixes have an additive that makes the sausage plump up when cooked so be careful not to stuff the casing too tight.


----------



## wyogoob

I fish a private lake close to home that is very good fishing. I "pay" the guy sausage for letting me fish there. Him and his wife love smoked Polish. Here's some all-pork Polish sausage made using my favorite blend, Butcher Packer #106, that I made for them.

Always preheat the smoker first. Then let the sausage warm up and dry out before adding any smoke:


It's usually hickory smoke for Polish sausage but I threw some Polish in with the Andouille that was smoked with Pecan. We'll see how that goes:


Stuffing without leaving air pockets takes some practice - and luck:


Mrs Goob's favorite, Polish sausage:


Keep yer grinder knives and plates sharpened.


----------



## wyogoob

Don't know what to do with that last little bit of sausage that's in the bottom of the stuffer? How 'bout some meat balls!

There's 19 trillion ways to make meat balls; stuffed, baked, BBQ'd, in sauce or deep fat fried:


Add whatever you want to the sausage. Roll them into 1" balls, drop them in 400° cooking oil and fry them until they are golden brown. It dosen't take very long, a couple minutes.

These Italian elk sausage balls have shredded potatoes, minced green onions and a little parmesan cheese in them:


----------



## Dunkem

Oh yea!!


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> Here's some pics of some Soppressata I made:
> 
> February 2014 - Arrow points to 25 lbs of Soppressata:
> 
> .....................................................
> 
> Pressed the sausages with a weighted board for a week. This was too much weight. It squeezed a lot of the moisture out of the sausage:
> 
> 
> The flattened sausages were lightly smoked with 1/2 pan of oak sawdust and then hung in a cool basement to dry cure:
> 
> 
> June 2014 - They are fully cured and have a dog-bone shape similar to a couple of high-end Italian Soppressata varieties I've seen:
> 
> 
> August 2014 - Took the sausages down and stored them in a 2-gallon ziplok bag in the fridge at 45°. I put a damp paper towel with the sausages. The bag was not closed. After the soppressata took on a nice white mold I hung them up to dry a little:
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays 2014:
> 
> 
> April 1 2015 - Removed the moldy casing and dusted the soppressata with cayenne. The soppressata is over 13 months old at this point:
> 
> 
> ................................


See if I can make this batch of Soppressata as good as the last time:


----------



## wyogoob

OK, the new batch of Sopressata has been flattened:


and then lightly smoked for a couple hours at 95° using wet oak sawdust:


and hung in a cool dark place to dry:


Hopefully the sausage takes on that unique "X" shape. I'd like to have this Sopressata finished by Christmas. That's only 9 months of cure time, the last batch took 12 to 13 months to get a nice coat of white mold on it.


----------



## wyogoob

*Couldn't duplicate the "X" shape*

Rolled out what little bit of Sopressata that didn't get stuffed in the casings. Wrapped it in food wrap and stuck it in the fridge and forgot about it for a month for a month. The sausage doesn't cure very well in a cold refrigerator:


After a month in the fridge I took the hand-rolled Sopressata out, cleaned it up, and wrapped it in cheese cloth. Slobbered white wine all over it and hung it in the basement for another month:


This batch of Sopressata cured really fast; faster than I wanted. When the sausage in the casings lost around 30% of it's original weight I took it down:




Should have weighed the hand-rolled stick of sausage. Took it down too early; the middle hadn't cured yet: 


Didn't get the "X" shape I wanted:


Turned out OK though:


very tasty


----------



## wyogoob

Dry-cured antelope salami:









Brushed the mold off and gave the sausage a bath in Chardonnay:









The salami has a wonderful earthy flavor, kinda of a cross between truffles and muskrat:


----------



## wyogoob

You think my moldy sausage looks scrumptious check out these fungal delights from one of the most popular salumeris in New York City:



























Gorgeous


----------



## Critter

When I first looked at the pictures I was thinking that was your basement.


----------



## wyogoob

Here's some of the sausage I made this week. 4 days of work:










23 lb bison burger (bison n beef fat)
15 lb bison weiners (bison n beef)
25 lb Polish Sausage (pork butt)
15 lb Cotto Salami (bison n pork butt)
8 lbs Sopressata (pork trim)

.


----------



## wyogoob

*Cotto Salami*

Cotto Salami has always been THE favorite lunchmeat here at the Goober estate. The Oscar Meyer variety is excellent and much cheaper than salami from the deli counter. I ate a lot of it growing up and then just made my own after becoming rich and famous.










Here's my version of Cotto Salami using big game meat.

Cotto Salami

Ingredients:
6.5 lbs - big game meat
3.5 lbs - pork butt
6 tbsp - corn syrup solids or corn syrup
4 tbsp - salt
2 tsp - pink cure
2 tbsp - ground black pepper
1 tbsp - whole peppercorns
1 tbsp - caraway seed
1/2 tsp - garlic powder
1/2 tsp - nutmeg
1/2 tsp - allspice
1/2 tsp - ginger
1 pint - ice water
1 cup - nonfat dry milk

Instructions:
Rough grind or cut frosty meat into 3/4" to 1½" cubes.
Mix all ingredients thoroughly with meat. Keep meat frosty.
Grind thru a ¼" plate and stuff into 3" to 5" casings.
Cure in fridge for a minimum of 48 hours.
Cook in 180°F to 190°F oven until internal temp is 152°F. (about 8 hours)
Plunge in ice water until internal temp is 120°F.

Use soy flour or soy binder in place of non-fat dry milk.

Can be smoked.

Excellent made into loaves. If you stuff with a stuffer there will be some sausage left over in the bottom of the stuffer. Fashion the leftover sausage into a ball and roll it out on cracked black pepper. Wella, you'll have Pepper Loaf. I baked these in little bread pans:


----------



## caddis8

Goob,

I've been toying with making hard cured salami. Do you have much experience with that? If so, where do you hang it after cooking to let it dry out? Does it need to be temp/humidity controlled?


----------



## wyogoob

caddis8 said:


> Goob,
> 
> I've been toying with making hard cured salami. Do you have much experience with that? If so, where do you hang it after cooking to let it dry out? Does it need to be temp/humidity controlled?


If it's cooked and then dried it's semi-dry cured. Dry cured is not cooked. I guess you could call both types "hard Salami"

I make a lot of dry-cured and semi-dry cured sausages. Use the search engine in this thread or the Recipe Section. Start with "Hard Salami", "Soppressata" and "Kosher Salami". Try just "Salami" too.

I hang my dry-cured sausages in the basement. This may be after some curing time "at humidity" in my fridge. It's all in my recipes.

hard Salami:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/1414850-post236.html


----------



## gdog

wyogoob said:


> I hang my dry-cured sausages in the basement.


Caddis8....its the little touches that sets Goobs salami ahead of the rest...notice the boot location to his sausage....gives it a bit of an earthy taste :grin:


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


> Caddis8....its the little touches that sets Goobs salami ahead of the rest...notice the boot location to his sausage....gives it a bit of an earthy taste :grin:


Geezus, my sausage has less mold than my boots.


----------



## caddis8

Thanks. I looked through them. 

When you hang and cure, there is no cooking to make it a true hard salami? 

How much does it sweat? The place I have is cool, but it is also my wife's food storage room, so I don't know that she'll be pleased to see or smell the meat oozing.

It's all about the visual. 

I was in Evanston a couple of weeks ago for a week. It was great. Killed 9 of 10 cow elk over 6 days. Great time. Lots of burger to play with now for sausages.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

I made some sausage the other day and cooked it up and it was dry. 

I cooked it up to the meat probe temp of 160 degrees. 

I am wondering what I do wrong. 

I guess I'll have to just make another batch after I run out of this batch.


----------



## DallanC

We tried several recipes last year and none really worked all that great. I still want to find something that works... but I'm feeling like we are starting over at this point (although I did get a #8 kidney plate Goob recommended, and it does help alot).

Maybe we need to keep the meat chilled more.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

DallanC said:


> We tried several recipes last year and none really worked all that great. I still want to find something that works... but I'm feeling like we are starting over at this point (although I did get a #8 kidney plate Goob recommended, and it does help alot).
> 
> Maybe we need to keep the meat chilled more.
> 
> -DallanC


Which recipes?

.


----------



## wyogoob

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I made some sausage the other day and cooked it up and it was dry.
> 
> I cooked it up to the meat probe temp of 160 degrees.
> 
> I am wondering what I do wrong.
> 
> I guess I'll have to just make another batch after I run out of this batch.


What recipe?

Could be:
> 160° internal is too high
> meat too dry
> not enough fat
> cooked too fast
> 160° internal is too high
> cooked at too high of temp
> fat cooked out
> meat thermometer inaccurate
> stuck meat thermometer in a sausage at the front of smoker instead of a sausage in the back of the smoker or oven
> 160° internal is too high


----------



## DallanC

wyogoob said:


> Which recipes?
> 
> .


We tried a couple mixes from Cabelas, and a maple syrup type mix I found somewhere. Some were ok, but nothing good enough to want to do more of it.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

*Bison Wieners*

Made 25 lbs of Bison hot dogs using PS Seasoning's Wiener Seasoning blend. The sausage has a great-tasting mild frankfurter flavor:









Bison Wieners
20 lbs - bison scraps
4 lbs beef fat
PS Seasoning's #664 Wiener seasoning mix
1 cup - soy flour binder or 1 1/2 cups of non-fat dry milk
2 cups water

Instructions:


> Grind meat and fat thru kidney plate or cut into 1 1/2" cubes.
> Keep meat frosty
> Mix ingredients with meat following directions on the PS Seasoning bag
> Keep meat frosty
> Grind meat thru 3/8" plate.
> Keep meat frosty. Put it in a garbage sack and back in the freezer if you have to.
> Grind meat thru 1/8" plate.
> Immediately stuff into 24mm to 32mm casings.
> Bake or smoke until 152° internal temp.


One-half of the sausage was stuffed into 24mm sheep casings and the other half into 28mm edible collagen casings. The 24mm sausages were linked into 6"-long snack sticks. The collagen casings were 27 inches long. After stuffing and tying off both ends the sausages they end up around 23 inches long - just a fit in an oven.
After cooking the sausage can be kept in the fridge then heated back up on a BBQ grill, a fry pan, or in a microwave oven - just like any hot dog.

The sheep casings sort of disappear when those smaller wieners are cooked. They shrink some and end up a little too small for hot dogs but are OK for "buffalos in a blanket".

The edible collagen casings can be a little tough and removing the casing after smoking is an option. After the sausage cools just run hot water on the hot dogs and then the "skin" will easily peel off.

According to the Merriam-Webster Dictionary "wiener" can also be spelled "weiner". How 'bout that?


----------



## wyogoob

More Bison weiners








Bison hot dogs topped with homemade "hot" sauerkraut.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

wyogoob said:


> What recipe?
> 
> Could be:
> > 160° internal is too high
> > meat too dry
> > not enough fat
> > cooked too fast
> > 160° internal is too high
> > cooked at too high of temp
> > fat cooked out
> > meat thermometer inaccurate
> > stuck meat thermometer in a sausage at the front of smoker instead of a sausage in the back of the smoker or oven
> > 160° internal is too high


I'll probably try again next weekend. I'm on the hunt for fat. Seems like lean meat is all I can find other than bacon ends.

I'm looking for a Boston butt, but it seems like I'm a little far north for that.

Where do you find your beef and pork fat ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I'll probably try again next weekend. I'm on the hunt for fat. Seems like lean meat is all I can find other than bacon ends.
> 
> I'm looking for a Boston butt, but it seems like I'm a little far north for that.
> 
> Where do you find your beef and pork fat ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My sources for fat are limited here in Hooterville. Smith's trims boxed beef almost daily. I sign up for 10 to 15 lbs of the fat scraps every now and then there. What I don't use right away I freeze in small bags for later. I pay 49¢ a pound for beef fat.

Pork fat is hard to get here. A lot of the pork comes pre-cut and packaged for retail, zero fat trim. Boxed pork comes very lean these days, what little fat is trimmed off is used in the store. During the hunting season our Smith's keeps port trim on hand in the form of frozen 60-lb chubs. They're around 16" square. When I need some they saw off a 2" or 3" slab for me. During the other parts of the year I just buy my own 60-lb blocks of pork trim and vacuum-bag it in 4-lb to 6-lb packages. It is expensive, $1.49 a pound.

When Boston butts are on sale or red-tagged I pick them up and freeze them to use later. Some of my favorite sausage recipes are dry-cured, not cooked. For those sausages it's best that the meat, and the fat, be at 0° for 30 days, give or take, to kill parasites. The latest craze is lean pork so even butts are trimmed so much there's not enough fat on them to suit some recipes.

.


----------



## Dunkem

Pork fat will get harder to find, most stores have quit grinding their own sausage and are bringing it in premade (stupid idea) Retail sales are changing in the meat dept, and it's not for the better.-O,-


----------



## wyogoob

1950 thermometer and some Bison Sopressata:


----------



## wyogoob

Bump, everything ya need to know about wild game sausage.

Some of my pictures aren't showing up dangit.
.


----------



## wyogoob

Smoked cottontail rabbit sausage. Didn't write down a recipe, just threw some stuff together.

60/40 rabbit to pork shoulder meat. Has mustard seed, garlic powder, coarse black pepper, red pepper flakes, ground coriander, dextrose, salt and a little Morton Tenderquick.

Stuffed in 30mm collagen casings. Lightly smoked with hickory sawdust. It turned out pretty good.


----------



## wyogoob

A small batch of Andouille, 2/3 pork n 1/3 elk. Stuffed in 32mm hog casings. Smoked with pecan.

















Geeze, it's not easy keeping the air pockets out if the meat isn't frosty.


----------



## DallanC

Dang... that is "Pro" level stuff right there.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

DallanC said:


> Dang... that is "Pro" level stuff right there.
> 
> -DallanC


Thanks
It's far from perfect sausage. Let me critique it. 

The meat was frosty, partially frozen, when cut off the bones and ground thru a kidney plate. It was a small batch, 16 pounds, so I decided to grind and stuff all at once. By the time I got around to mixing the spice blend in the meat it was thawed out. I ground it thru a 3/8" plate and it still smeared, still "clogged up"

The finished product looks ok, no air pockets and tastes great. But the texture is fine grained looking. A "Pro" can tell the meat was like mush on the final grind.


----------



## wyogoob

This fall I trained a friend of mine how to make wild game summer sausage out of three antelope and some pork butts. For years he had the local butcher turn the family's antelope, usually 3 or 4 animals, into jalapeno cheese summer sausage. It cost him a small fortune let me tell ya.

So we did everything right, keeping the meat frosty, sharpened blades and plates, stuffed the casings tight, practiced food safety, followed the recipe to a "T". Did about 100 pounds, 2/3rds antelope, 1/3rd pork. Ground thru a 3/8" plate. Here's what it looked like:

Had boxes of vacuum-packed stuffed antelope summer sausage, some destined for Christmas gifts.









After the hot smoked sausage was cooled down in ice water it was randomly sliced to check quality and flavor. There's no holes, no smearing, only a tiny amount of spices tearing away. This is about as good as it gets.









My smoker only holds around 50 pounds of summer sausage so we processed and smoked it in two batches. The second batch looked as good as the first! The cheese is yellow, the fat is white.









Keep yer meat frosty!!


----------



## wyogoob

This is jalapeno and cheese antelope, semi dry-cured. Smoked to 150° internal and then hung in my humid 43° walk-in cooler for 60-some days.









Yeah buddy!


----------



## KineKilla

Where is everyone getting their high temp cheddar and jalapeno for the summer sausages? Somewhere local or online?

Here are some Mtn. Goat Italian Sausages I made a while back. This recipe actually came from the Meat Eater website. Turned out great. 

I'll have to see if I have any pics of the Venison and Elk summer sausages...



Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## SX3

I found high temp cheese at Bingham's Meats in Morgan. Not cheap at $15 per pound but the price as the same on amazon.


----------



## wyogoob

I normally get my high-temp cheese, and a lot of spice blends, from Butcher Packer. Around $5 a pound if you buy 10 pounds. 5 pounds is like $5.50 a pound.





__





Cheese High Melt Temp : Butcher & Packer, Sausage Making and Meat Processing Supplies


Butcher & Packer : Cheese High Melt Temp - Books Brine & Marinade Supplies Cleaners & Lubricants Gloves Gift Boxes Hooks Hunting &amp Deer Processing Jerky Supplies Knives, Cutlery, & Cleavers Meat Grinders Meat Tenderizers Netting Paper & Cutters Processing Supplies Kitchen & Cooking Supplies...



www.butcher-packer.com


----------



## wyogoob

KineKilla said:


> Where is everyone getting their high temp cheddar and jalapeno for the summer sausages? Somewhere local or online?
> 
> Here are some Mtn. Goat Italian Sausages I made a while back. This recipe actually came from the Meat Eater website. Turned out great.
> 
> I'll have to see if I have any pics of the Venison and Elk summer sausages...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Looks great!


----------



## wyogoob

If you make dry cured or some semi-dry cured sausage you don't have to use high-temp cheese, just add your favorite cheese cut into 1/4" cubes.

Geeze, I made a lot of sausage with cheese before they started selling high-temp cheese. It wasn't easy let me tell ya.


----------



## wyogoob

This winter, 30 lbs of 7-pepper snack sticks:



































Good flavor, has a little kick to it.


----------



## wyogoob

Made this winter, semi dry-cured antelope pepperoni:









Casing removed, cleaned up for slicing:


----------



## DallanC

You missed your calling being an oilfield man. Shoulda just made these tasty eats and sold them as gourmet food to rich Europeans lost and looking for Zions Nat Part.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

This winter, 30 lbs of lean sage breakfast sausage:









Linked n packaged for the freezer


----------



## wyogoob

I broke a gear in my sausage stuffer at the start of a 30 lb stuffing project. Got out the old size #12 Cyclone and finished the job. I forgot about the thing for years. Works pretty good really. Found a #32 Cyclone new in the bag, never used. I'll have to give it a try. If you don't have a stuffer, and like or want to make some snack sticks I recommend the Cyclone.


----------



## caddis8

Ok Goob. Now you opened it up. I've made a decent amount of sausage but it was always with a friend who knew what he was doing way better than I did. 

I made some jalapeno antelope/elk/pork summer sausage last weekend (used 2 ish lbs of elk) mixed 65/35%. I left the antelope in chunks when I butchered it knowing I would grind it later. I had some previously ground antelope that I thawed and previously ground elk that I thawed. So the antelope chunks were frosty. The rest wasn't very frosty. But I had limited time to do that so I made due with what I could. 

The result did get a little gummy and I had to use a ton more water than I planned on (that's ok because it made for an easier slurry to stuff casings). I have a few air pockets. I used 27 lbs of meat but the recipe called for 25. We found you have to add a little more meat to mellow the salt. 

A couple of questions. How frosty do you recommend? Half thawed? Do you double grind once you grind the pork and venison to get it mixed better? I did double grind after mixing. 

Now, the cyclone. I have a Cabela's 3/4 horse grinder and it has sausage stuffing attachments (not a stuffer). I tried the cyclone type attachment but I could not for the life of me get it to stop spinning while stuffing the casings. What's the trick there?

Pics for attention. The taste is very good. I cooked some sausage that didn't fit in the casings in the oven. It was very good, but the smoked was even better.


----------



## wyogoob

caddis8 said:


> Ok Goob. Now you opened it up. I've made a decent amount of sausage but it was always with a friend who knew what he was doing way better than I did.
> 
> I made some jalapeno antelope/elk/pork summer sausage last weekend (used 2 ish lbs of elk) mixed 65/35%. I left the antelope in chunks when I butchered it knowing I would grind it later. I had some previously ground antelope that I thawed and previously ground elk that I thawed. So the antelope chunks were frosty. The rest wasn't very frosty. But I had limited time to do that so I made due with what I could.
> The pork, the fatty meat, should be frosty.
> 
> The result did get a little gummy and I had to use a ton more water than I planned on (that's ok because it made for an easier slurry to stuff casings). I have a few air pockets. I used 27 lbs of meat but the recipe called for 25. We found you have to add a little more meat to mellow the salt.
> I try to limit water to 1 cup for every 5 pounds of meat. Emulsified sausages like bologna or braunschweiger are exceptions.
> It takes a while to grind n stuff 27 lbs of sausage. To keep the meat frosty I recommend using two meat tubs, one with ice in it and the tub with the sausage placed on top of the ice. Draping a Ziploc bag of ice over the grinder auger housing helps.
> 
> A couple of questions. How frosty do you recommend? Half thawed? Do you double grind once you grind the pork and venison to get it mixed better? I did double grind after mixing.
> Normally the meat is cut up in chunks just big enough to fit in the grinder. If I'm using my homemade #32 grinder the chunks would be pretty big. The different kinds of meat chunks are mixed before the first grind. I do whatever I can not to touch or mix the cold meat with my hot hands.
> The tub for mixing sausage meat should be big. If you think it's too big use one a little bigger.
> Half thawed is a little hard on some grinders. Ideally the meat is frosty but gives when you pinch it.
> Normally my first grind is through a kidney plate or a 3/4" plate.
> If the meat gets hot, sticky, go to a bigger plate.
> 
> Now, the cyclone. I have a Cabela's 3/4 horse grinder and it has sausage stuffing attachments (not a stuffer). I tried the cyclone type attachment but I could not for the life of me get it to stop spinning while stuffing the casings. What's the trick there?
> Mine spins sometimes too. It spins when the meat gets gummy, when the meat is smearing. I recommend draping a Ziploc bag of crushed ice over the Cyclone and tightening the nut a little more.
> 
> Pics for attention. The taste is very good. I cooked some sausage that didn't fit in the casings in the oven. It was very good, but the smoked was even better.
> Good job.
> 
> View attachment 151336
> 
> The stick on top is not stuffed tight enough.
> 
> View attachment 151337
> 
> Appears to have too much water and/or not stuffed tight enough in places, not consistent.


See comments in red.


----------



## wyogoob

Smoked tomato/garlic-herb pork sausage.



























Seasoning mix from the Butcher-Packer Co.


----------



## wyogoob

Soppressata
Been hanging in walkin cooler since May.


























Soppressata Gormano


----------



## one4fishing

Yummy


----------



## 2full

I would love to taste that !!


----------



## wyogoob

Soppressata was weighed and hung in the walkin cooler first part of May.


----------

